# When do you expect for Nintendo to announce Animal Crossing: New Leaf's release date?



## Lotus (Jan 9, 2013)

When do you expect for Nintendo to announce Animal Crossing: New Leaf's release date?! I can't wait much longer!!!!!

P.S.: I know I shouldn't made a thread about this so please don't hate me


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 9, 2013)

Didn't you hear? It's a Japan exclusive game.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 9, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Didn't you hear? It's a Japan exclusive game.



WHAT?! Don't play with my mind!!!!!!!


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jan 9, 2013)

I have already given up all hope.

Plan A:
Playing animal crossing new leaf

Plan B
Alcohol dependency


----------



## musiciancrossing (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm expecting February or March because if they don't tell us a release date then I wouldn't expect it to release in the first half of this year.Now that's just what I think I could be surprised!


----------



## Leer (Jan 9, 2013)

sometimes in febuary/march.
then the date being pushed back a month a week before.


----------



## Anna (Jan 9, 2013)

Never


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 9, 2013)

What Anna said.


----------



## aikatears (Jan 9, 2013)

its really about what is going to get release first LM2 or ACNL, that I think is a very important thought. Feb and March are taken, which leaves Apr as a big month to release, if LM2 is given a date in Apr then NL will be out May (or worst case June using E3 to tell us when in the month its coming).

So we have to watch the next Big ND.


----------



## Souhaiter (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm thinking the next large Nintendo Direct?
And for that, I'm feeling February? o-o
Of course, I could be hopeful and say sometime this month, but. I'm slowly giving up hope. xD​


----------



## Turboo (Jan 9, 2013)

i expect the release date to be announced during february's nintendo direct, if that's the case then the absolute earliest it would be released would probably be march


----------



## dnrg (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure... Probably next month, and since we have most of the other huge 3ds titles out of our way via Feb 18, ( Fire Emblem )
The release day will probably be in March or April.
But then again it could be in May. Luigi's Mansion...
I'm just getting ready for Nintendo to troll us in the Feb direct. .-.


----------



## Pokeking (Jan 9, 2013)

I would say within the month.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't usually get mad/annoyed/irritated/pissed off/angry/care about stuff like this. 
But if we don't have a release date (if not a release month) by the end of March, I will be really ****ty.

And that's saying something since I am one of the most care free and understanding people. Right now I understand why Nintendo wont give us a release date, but I mean, March? If it's coming Q2 we should definitely have a release date then

Also if there is a ND in Feb. I wouldn't be surprised if they slipped in a release date/month then


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm fully expecting the February ND to have information on NL, Luigi's Mansion, or freaking Zelda. I mean, come on, we know they're making one for the 3DS. I want them to TELL US something.


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm more or less expecting them to wait until E3 when they reveal Zelda. Wasn't Luigi's Mansion confirmed for March? So I'm expecting that to get a release date around late Jan/early Feb


----------



## oath2order (Jan 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm more or less expecting them to wait until E3 when they reveal Zelda. Wasn't Luigi's Mansion confirmed for March? So I'm expecting that to get a release date around late Jan/early Feb



Oh, it was confirmed for March in NA? Really? That'd be awesome. Got a source or...?


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Oh, it was confirmed for March in NA? Really? That'd be awesome. Got a source or...?



Actually I think it was Europe in the ND they held in December


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 9, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I'm more or less expecting them to wait until E3 when they reveal Zelda. Wasn't Luigi's Mansion confirmed for March? So I'm expecting that to get a release date around late Jan/early Feb





oath2order said:


> Oh, it was confirmed for March in NA? Really? That'd be awesome. Got a source or...?



The NA games site has LM for Spring 2013...I  just wish they would at least put AC up there too.

http://www.nintendo.com/games (I think, I am attempting it off the top of my head.)


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Jan 10, 2013)

Korea getting AC:NL on February 7th!
Japan already has AC:NL!
When is it America's turn Nintendo?


----------



## Fame (Jan 10, 2013)

if nintendo do a south korea on us ill be mad


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 10, 2013)

Ok, so  this is a really, Really, REALLY long shot, buuut:

Nintendo generally gives new information on the What's New site on Thursdays.  They may just skip the Nintendo Direct and go straight for the site article.  Mind you, I don't think this will happen, but there is the slim possibility.  It is 8:30 am at the NOA headquarters, so it will be  later today that  anything will be added.

http://www.nintendo.com/whatsnew


----------



## Dustbunnii (Jan 10, 2013)

I had a dream last night
and in that dream, I dreamed that the release date would be Oct. 10.
I doubt it would be right though since they said it would be here in the first half of the year.

Either way, I'm confused as to why South Korea got a release date before we did, but whatever.
I'd have to guess that they'll have the date in the next direct.


----------



## Fame (Jan 10, 2013)

Dustbunnii said:


> I had a dream last night
> and in that dream, I dreamed that the release date would be Oct. 10.
> I doubt it would be right though since they said it would be here in the first half of the year.
> 
> ...



they got a release date because korean is similar to japanese and probably didnt take that long to localize and probably because they got cf 2 years after us. imagine if we got acnl 2 years after japan. there would probably be riots im not even joking tbh. they deserve to have it before us and this kinda makes me think NA might possibly get it late april.


----------



## Pickles (Jan 10, 2013)

If they made us wait two MORE years for it, I wouldn't buy it just for the principle of the thing. LOL (I'm for real O_O) I don't care that Korea has a release date--that's great for them! But I'd like SOME dang mention of it for the rest of us that have been salivating over it for eons.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2013)

Probably sometime in March. Gives them a good 2-3 months to get the word out before they release it.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2013)

Fame said:


> they got a release date because korean is similar to japanese and probably didnt take that long to localize and probably because they got cf 2 years after us. imagine if we got acnl 2 years after japan. there would probably be riots im not even joking tbh. they deserve to have it before us and this kinda makes me think NA might possibly get it late april.



Except South Korea tends to get stuff after us so you're wrong. Just saying.


----------



## Fame (Jan 10, 2013)

wtf how am i wrong
there is no right way of releasing things. like america got cf first, that usually doesnt happen. 
im saying idk why south korea got cf 2 years after everyone and now the second to get nl. but im guessing its because its a very similar language to japanese and why shouldnt they get it before us? na and eu have more languages to be translated into so it seems right.
im not wrong, theres no book saying countries should get it in this order.
-___-


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 10, 2013)

Though considering that Japan and South Korea share a lot of the same holidays, all that was really needed was to change the language for them. Everything else would be just like the JP game. They deserve to get the game early anyway, after having to wait so long for the previous AC, and the multitude of other games that they still don't have.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 10, 2013)

The UK always gets screwed over by being in the EU in the gaming industry, so many small languages. Damn you Europe.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 10, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Except South Korea tends to get stuff after us so you're wrong. Just saying.





Fame said:


> wtf how am i wrong
> there is no right way of releasing things. like america got cf first, that usually doesnt happen.
> im saying idk why south korea got cf 2 years after everyone and now the second to get nl. but im guessing its because its a very similar language to japanese and why shouldnt they get it before us? na and eu have more languages to be translated into so it seems right.
> im not wrong, theres no book saying countries should get it in this order.
> -___-



I think we can do without the hostility all the way around.  While I am happy for SK for getting the game so soon, I'm not sure all of the delays is totally localization.  I think there is a lot of marketing strategy in the mix as well.  While I am not entirely sure of any of this, can any of us say that we are.  We are just a bunch of players that has no professional ties to the company.  It does no good for us to get hostile towards each other just because we are sure we are right and no one else is.


----------



## Fame (Jan 10, 2013)

i was just saying that im not wrong in saying what i said because sk have already got a release date. my theory as to why probably isnt correct either.
but yeah i do think its just not localizing thats delaying it. i read somewhere that they dont want it to get in the way of the wii u sales which is ridiculous as christmas has gone and nobody will be buying wii us now that much anyway.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 10, 2013)

I expect they want everyone to hype A LOT about it, and have a huge release.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 10, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> I expect they want everyone to hype A LOT about it, and have a huge release.



Maybe, but they need to make sure they don't wait too long, or they may lose some of the sales.  As someone on another forum said, they are walking the fine line in the waiting game.


----------



## Fame (Jan 10, 2013)

i get they want the hype but i doubt a lot of people really know about ac and its only people like us on the forums who are getting excited. dont they want to attract more fans?


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 10, 2013)

Indeed. They really need to advertise - they did with Lets go to the City, but I'd never seen a WW advert. I guess they focus on Japan more, as they're into these sorts of games.


----------



## Fame (Jan 10, 2013)

i remember the CF adverts.. good times
i hope they make a NL one now


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 10, 2013)

Ikr, They had the bus going through a forest as far as I remember. I used to get so excited XD.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2013)

Fame said:


> wtf how am i wrong
> there is no right way of releasing things. like america got cf first, that usually doesnt happen.
> im saying idk why south korea got cf 2 years after everyone and now the second to get nl. but im guessing its because its a very similar language to japanese and why shouldnt they get it before us? na and eu have more languages to be translated into so it seems right.
> im not wrong, theres no book saying countries should get it in this order.
> -___-



I'm just saying, in typical video game release date cycles, it's Japan, NA, Europe, South Korea.





RisingSun said:


> Maybe, but they need to make sure they don't wait too long, or they may lose some of the sales.  As someone on another forum said, they are walking the fine line in the waiting game.



Oh they are definitely walking the line.


----------



## Sora (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm hoping they may try to announce it next month. I get why they may not this month, because with this Pokemon hype going on right now, it may get slightly overlooked. Also as others posted, they are walking on the fine line.


----------



## CHR:)S (Jan 10, 2013)

I remember a Wild World advertisement. A loooong time ago, when I was like 7. There were two people dressed in animal costumes talking to each other on their lawns. 

Stupidest commercial I'd ever seen.


----------



## Justin (Jan 10, 2013)

CHR:)S said:


> I remember a Wild World advertisement. A loooong time ago, when I was like 7. There were two people dressed in animal costumes talking to each other on their lawns.
> 
> Stupidest commercial I'd ever seen.


----------



## Skitty (Jan 10, 2013)

I think the game;s going to come around late April. It won't be released past June for sure. I know they Pushed Pokemon Diamond and Pearl back in my senior year of high school. I remember dying a bit every day. I remember it being late spring. I went to EB Games/GameStop. I bought it. I walked home. I gave zero sh--s about my exams. HOW did I get into college that year?


----------



## aikatears (Jan 10, 2013)

Feb nd is going to be very very important. Just looking at some of the games that have a release date or month, trying to see where a release of nl could be.

Fire emblem has a feb 4 for US and an apr release.  Luigi's mansion 2 has spring 2013 and march release and pokemon mystery dungeon has ? march 24 for US and have  not seen ? date for EU yet.

Feb is clear since we would have been told months ago and Fire emblem takes that month. Pokemon and luigi takes march for both NA and EU.  Apr goes to Fire emblem for EU with the unknown dates luigi for US and pokemon mystery for EU.

So yea the nd for both EU and NA are very important, unless they send out dates for the games this month the nd in feb has to be the Best they will do yet.

Yup...bored think there ? point.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 10, 2013)

Justin said:


>



Please tell me that is some clever parody.


----------



## Tapa (Jan 11, 2013)

I think we'd be extremely lucky to get an announcement next month. I'm going to be a negative Nancy and not expect much until about April.


----------



## Sora (Jan 11, 2013)

Tapa said:


> I think we'd be extremely lucky to get an announcement next month. I'm going to be a negative Nancy and not expect much until about April.



Lol I've found that pessimisitic attitutes often yield a more positive future. So if it the release is revealed next month, thank you.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 11, 2013)

But getting your hopes up gives a harder blow when you get disappointed. =p

I think so as well, probably won't hear anything until March.


----------



## Gummy (Jan 12, 2013)

I'm expecting news by the spring, so hopefully March/April.


----------



## MistyWater (Jan 12, 2013)

It's safer to say between March or April (maybe May) for the release date and not have high hopes. Personally I'm so hoping it'll be around that time, but not everything works that way. It's tiring to wait for the game, but I'm still holding on to hope. Not giving up yet.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jan 12, 2013)

The only hope I have is that it's released in EU in early June, so I can go and buy the game and play it in my Summer Break.


----------



## Sunny85 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think near the end of Q1 or near the beginning of Q2. Until then I have a substitute (Pokemon Diamond) to finish.


----------



## sdw4527 (Jan 12, 2013)

I think April at least, maybe even later if Luigi's Mansion is released later than March. There's also the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game in March and Fire Emblem in February, so it's not looking good for this game to have a speedy release.


----------



## Souhaiter (Jan 13, 2013)

sdw4527 said:


> I think April at least, maybe even later if Luigi's Mansion is released later than March. There's also the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game in March and Fire Emblem in February, so it's not looking good for this game to have a speedy release.



I doubt Luigi's Mansion will be released after March. It's already been confirmed for Q1. March is the latest it could come out, unless they delay it, which I highly doubt.​


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 13, 2013)

Souhaiter said:


> I doubt Luigi's Mansion will be released after March. It's already been confirmed for Q1. March is the latest it could come out, unless they delay it, which I highly doubt.​



I don't remember it being confirmed for Q1...the games list is only listing it as Spring, so it could get pushed back to early Q2.  They already have Pokemon Mystery Dungeon on March 24 (or something similar)...everyone keeps saying that Nintendo only releases one a month, which is why it is impossible for AC to come out before April...which seems really weird to me.


----------



## Souhaiter (Jan 13, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> I don't remember it being confirmed for Q1...the games list is only listing it as Spring, so it could get pushed back to early Q2.  They already have Pokemon Mystery Dungeon on March 24 (or something similar)...everyone keeps saying that Nintendo only releases one a month, which is why it is impossible for AC to come out before April...which seems really weird to me.



Click here.
"Luigi?s Mansion: Dark Moon is coming to Nintendo #3DS the first quarter of 2013. RT if you?re ready for a spooky good time."​


----------



## aikatears (Jan 13, 2013)

Souhaiter said:


> Click here.
> "Luigi’s Mansion: Dark Moon is coming to Nintendo #3DS the first quarter of 2013. RT if you’re ready for a spooky good time."​


that twitter is from aug 2012...the Nd (dec 5 one I believe) that talks about has it for spring of this year

Edit: unless you are talking about Eu, they getting it in march NA gets spring 2013, since we have the pokemon game in march.


----------



## Fame (Jan 13, 2013)

if it is still q1 for luigis mansion then where can they fit it in? i thought all the months so far have at least 1 game coming out in it. that probably means april for LM and may for NL? 
i think we're gonna get a release date next month because they have a ND every 2 months and i think april will be too late to give a release date, no? im thinking probably a ND in the middle of february


----------



## aikatears (Jan 13, 2013)

Fame said:


> if it is still q1 for luigis mansion then where can they fit it in? i thought all the months so far have at least 1 game coming out in it. that probably means april for LM and may for NL?
> i think we're gonna get a release date next month because they have a ND every 2 months and i think april will be too late to give a release date, no? im thinking probably a ND in the middle of february


I am hoping they do a early ND in Feb, but yea its a toss on which will get Apr LM or NL, at least in the US, since the last EU ND shows LM for march for them, sometimes I don't get how Nintendo does these release for their first party games. so confusing.


----------



## Julie (Jan 13, 2013)

aikatears said:


> I am hoping they do a early ND in Feb, but yea its a toss on which will get Apr LM or NL, at least in the US, since the last EU ND shows LM for march for them, sometimes I don't get how Nintendo does these release for their first party games. so confusing.



they should be!! I doubt they'll give a release date in April's ND. Sales are crazy in Japan and I'm sure that they want to bring the game here soon. Either way, if Luigi's Mansion comes first, it'll be a good game to play while we wait.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 13, 2013)

Memory Anemone said:


> they should be!! I doubt they'll give a release date in April's ND. Sales are crazy in Japan and I'm sure that they want to bring the game here soon. Either way, if Luigi's Mansion comes first, it'll be a good game to play while we wait.



Speak for yourself.


----------



## Fame (Jan 13, 2013)

ive never played luigis mansion and from trailers it doesnt look like a game that i would like so i cant judge
yeah but NL wont sell as quickly as it did in japan and nintendo know that so that gives them even more to delay the game, sadly


----------



## Lotus (Jan 14, 2013)

Fame said:


> ive never played luigis mansion and from trailers it doesnt look like a game that i would like so i cant judge
> yeah but NL wont sell as quickly as it did in japan and nintendo know that so that gives them even more to delay the game, sadly



Are you saying that Animal Crossing not gonna sell will in the USA? Are you serious?!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

Animal Crossing sells the best in Japan, sure - it does okay in other continents, but not as well.


----------



## Fame (Jan 14, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Are you saying that Animal Crossing not gonna sell will in the USA? Are you serious?!



yes. it beat all the other games to 2 million sales in japan. that wont happen in the US or EU


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 14, 2013)

Surely they have to give us some info soon. This waiting is just craziness. Is it really true that Nintendo will only release one game per month so there is no hope of AC until the 2nd quarter anyway?


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jan 14, 2013)

PaisleyMouse said:


> Surely they have to give us some info soon. This waiting is just craziness. Is it really true that Nintendo will only release one game per month so there is no hope of AC until the 2nd quarter anyway?



If thats true then its BULL... I mean I am not dumb I would understand it from a marketing and sales standpoint BUT you made us wait YEARS for this game, why couldnt it be released the same month (which could allow it to be 2 weeks apart from) a completely unrelated title? I know nothing of fire emblem, I know it is anticipated by many but Im pretty sure it isnt any thing like NL...AHH I JUST WANT INFO...a little glimmer of hope that its not gonna drop even further.


----------



## Toeto (Jan 14, 2013)

My enthusiasm is a lot less now.. meh I just want the game but I don't really care anymore how long we need to wait.


----------



## Dalie (Jan 14, 2013)

amped4jr88 said:


> If thats true then its BULL... I mean I am not dumb I would understand it from a marketing and sales standpoint BUT you made us wait YEARS for this game, why couldnt it be released the same month (which could allow it to be 2 weeks apart from) a completely unrelated title? I know nothing of fire emblem, I know it is anticipated by many but Im pretty sure it isnt any thing like NL...AHH I JUST WANT INFO...a little glimmer of hope that its not gonna drop even further.


I agree! It's unfair that some games get pushed back even though we've waited for them longer than the games that are released before those pushed back ones.



Toeto said:


> My enthusiasm is a lot less now.. meh I just want the game but I don't really care anymore how long we need to wait.


I just got some more enthusiasm a few weeks ago. Before that I felt just like you do. Now I'm desperately checking for new info on New Leaf every single day before school, after school, before homework, after homework and so on... it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Pickles (Jan 14, 2013)

Toeto said:


> My enthusiasm is a lot less now.. meh I just want the game but I don't really care anymore how long we need to wait.



Same here. I just don't check nearly as often as I used to. I don't read half as many boards here as I used to, either. It's like "Meh, why bother, I won't get to play anytime soon." LOL


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

Nintendo are screwing over countries that aren't Japan as per usual.


----------



## Fame (Jan 14, 2013)

i go through phases where im like omg animal crossing new leaf i need nooww or im like animal what
im staying optimistic as im 99% sure we will get a release date next month.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

We'll be lucky to get a release date next year.


----------



## Fame (Jan 14, 2013)

i think thats a bit extreme, no? x)


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

Okay,we'll probably get a release date next month saying that the game has been cancelled for Europe and the USA.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 14, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> Okay,we'll probably get a release date next month saying that the game has been cancelled for Europe and the USA.



That's seriously overreacting.


----------



## Julie (Jan 14, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> Okay,we'll probably get a release date next month saying that the game has been cancelled for Europe and the USA.



USA still hasn't had the ND for it yet, but in Europe it's confirmed for Q2. If a game is already being localized and Nintendo has confirmed that it will be released in other countries, it's not likely that it'll be cancelled, especially in mid-localization since they'll lose tons of money.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 14, 2013)

You know I'm kidding, right? XD


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 14, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> You know I'm kidding, right? XD



Be careful about sarcasm over the internet. Because even if you think that you are overdoing it enough to where nobody could possibly be that stupid, there is a possibility that someone, somewhere, has met someone that stupid.

I'm not calling you stupid for the record, I'm just warning you about internet sarcasm, because I have been flamed before because nobody got the joke.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 14, 2013)

Animal Crossing sucks, I just want the new Pokemon.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jan 16, 2013)

Don't know when Nintendo will finally announce the release date, but as long as the game comes out before Anime Boston (late May), I'll be happy. That way I can at least get some street passing done.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 16, 2013)

C'mon Nintendo!!! I'm sick of waiting that much!!!


----------



## suttonmitchell (Jan 16, 2013)

Lotus said:


> C'mon Nintendo!!! I'm sick of waiting that much!!!



I am sick of waiting as well. I am tempted to finally import a 3DS...


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 16, 2013)

Ok, so Fire Emblem (bane of my existence right now) and Brain Age are both first party titles, and they are coming out about a week apart....I think this shows the possibility that AC could get release sometime in early March, because the next first party title coming out doesn't do so until March 24 (Pokemon Mystery Dungeon)....can I keep my fingers crossed?


----------



## LaughingDingo (Jan 16, 2013)

I think March is pretty much out of the question now..I'm not expecting it any sooner than April.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 16, 2013)

LaughingDingo said:


> I think March is pretty much out of the question now..I'm not expecting it any sooner than April.



I don't see why it would be....Pokemon doesn't come out until the end of the month, that leaves 3 other weeks that AC could.


----------



## aikatears (Jan 16, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Ok, so Fire Emblem (bane of my existence right now) and Brain Age are both first party titles, and they are coming out about a week apart....I think this shows the possibility that AC could get release sometime in early March, because the next first party title coming out doesn't do so until March 24 (Pokemon Mystery Dungeon)....can I keep my fingers crossed?



ah didn't know that, this might be a good thing then. Maybe they are trying for big sells with first and third party titles. We can hope.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll have my fingers crossed for sure. Actually, they have been for a while. Gah, I'm so tired of waiting!!


----------



## PhilNook (Jan 16, 2013)

The trend seems that nintendo releases their games fairly early into the year usually around February - March.
Hopefully we can get a release date this month. I mean seriously they've kept us in the dark since E3 2010.


----------



## PhilNook (Jan 16, 2013)

suttonmitchell said:


> I am sick of waiting as well. I am tempted to finally import a 3DS...


Won't it be bothersome since it's in Japanese? (Assuming you don't know it)


----------



## suttonmitchell (Jan 17, 2013)

PhilNook said:


> Won't it be bothersome since it's in Japanese? (Assuming you don't know it)


Maybe bothersome, but a whole lot of fun.


----------



## Cloudkitty (Jan 17, 2013)

suttonmitchell said:


> I am sick of waiting as well. I am tempted to finally import a 3DS...



Lawd, I am so tempted too.  I just can't reconcile the guilt of having one more DS console (I have three) with having the game right now.  The wait is gnawing at me, though.  I've been ready for this since they announced it would be released with the 3DS.  What was that, a thousand years ago now?


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2013)

Cloudkitty said:


> Lawd, I am so tempted too.  I just can't reconcile the guilt of having one more DS console (I have three) with having the game right now.  The wait is gnawing at me, though.  I've been ready for this since they announced it would be released with the 3DS.  What was that, a thousand years ago now?



ya dats wat i did. i ordered a japn 3Ds but den i felt rly bad so i was like 'lol plz cancel my order' and det did and refund me.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 17, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> I don't see why it would be....Pokemon doesn't come out until the end of the month, that leaves 3 other weeks that AC could.



If it's coming out on March, Why didn't Nintendo announced the release date already?!


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2013)

bcoz it isnt coming out in march...


----------



## aikatears (Jan 17, 2013)

Lm2 for na will be out the same day as pokemon mystery game. might be looking at an apr release, please nintendo.


----------



## X66x66 (Jan 17, 2013)

I will be happy as long as it's out before my birthday in April


----------



## RoosterInURbutt (Jan 17, 2013)

So any word on a Nintendo direct? They haven't had one in a wile... 
When they announce the release date, I feel it will be a short wait. So march April I still feel a chance for


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm hoping that the release date is announced next direct, but I've also learned not to be too optimistic. However, I don't think it's out of the question for it to at least be acknowledged.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 17, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned for LM....until it changes on the website (and it hasn't yet) it does not have a solid release date.  There have been no announcements on the Facebook  page (at last check) and it  still  reads Spring 2013 on the NoA Official Games site. I am still going to hold out hope  until NoA tells me otherwise.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh god, I feel desperate just for being obsessed with this addictive game!!! This wait is making me crazy, I didn't even got crazy this way for Kingdom Hearts 3D!!!


----------



## X66x66 (Jan 17, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> As far as I'm concerned for LM....until it changes on the website (and it hasn't yet) it does not have a solid release date.  There have been no announcements on the Facebook  page (at last check) and it  still  reads Spring 2013 on the NoA Official Games site. I am still going to hold out hope  until NoA tells me otherwise.



I don't know if this link has been posted already, but NoA says the release date on their press site here


----------



## Lotus (Jan 17, 2013)

Is there any hope that it's coming on March?


----------



## Yoni (Jan 17, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Is there any hope that it's coming on March?


Nope, Nintendo just announced their release dates for games in March today and Animal Crossing is not one of them.  So we can only hope it's gonna be April now.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 17, 2013)

Yoni said:


> Nope, Nintendo just announced their release dates for games in March today and Animal Crossing is not one of them.  So we can only hope it's gonna be April now.



Early April?


----------



## Yoni (Jan 17, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Early April?


No way of knowing which week of April it'll be until they announce it officially (assuming it will release in April).


----------



## Lotus (Jan 17, 2013)

I feel so mad just because Nintendo announced Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon's release date


----------



## Yoni (Jan 17, 2013)

Lotus said:


> I feel so mad just because Nintendo announced Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon's release date


It's just a better business choice for them in America, even though it kinda sucks that they seem to be neglecting Animal Crossing for so long.  Luigi's mansion is kind of like a Mario game; Nintendo knows it will probably sell well.  That's why they are releasing it before Animal Crossing even though they announced it a year after they did Animal Crossing.


----------



## aikatears (Jan 17, 2013)

X66x66 said:


> I don't know if this link has been posted already, but NoA says the release date on their press site here



that the site i was looking for, need to fav that later.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 17, 2013)

BOO Nintendo! So lame, all these game announcements and not even a whisper about AC. Stupid. Seriously.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 17, 2013)

The anticipation is definitely getting to me  I have been obsessively watching people play the Japanese versions on youtube LOL.


----------



## aikatears (Jan 17, 2013)

There is still apr due to so far not seeing a first title in that press release plus we still have few weeks in this month for any news of a ND. If its does happen in Feb then its going to be most watch for AC fans. Like I said before the worst case is they give the date in E3 which make it 3 years to the day they show that trailer in 2010 and that leaves a bad taste in my mouth. They should have showed the game either 2011 or 2012 the wait would have been not as bad


----------



## PhilNook (Jan 17, 2013)

Watch them give us a release date for April first.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 17, 2013)

For a couple of pre ordering websites I saw it say "release date May 2013" and another was December 2013!!! That's probably just because they dont KNOW the release date yet. I HOPE.

December would be another year of waiting lol.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 17, 2013)

Bambi said:


> For a couple of pre ordering websites I saw it say "release date May 2013" and another was December 2013!!! That's probably just because they dont KNOW the release date yet. I HOPE.
> 
> December would be another year of waiting lol.



We could wait another year. Were use to it.


----------



## Sora (Jan 17, 2013)

I could not wait another year. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Octavia (Jan 17, 2013)

Even if it is the worst case, I highly doubt we'd get the release date during E3. NoA said it'd be released in the first half of 2013 and I doubt they'd wait to give us a date the same month it'll -possibly- be released. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for February. 



Bambi said:


> For a couple of pre ordering websites I saw it say "release date May 2013" and another was December 2013!!! That's probably just because they dont KNOW the release date yet. I HOPE.
> 
> December would be another year of waiting lol.



They don't. Don't believe any website until Nintendo releases the official date.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm just concerned I won't be able to get it in stores when it comes out. Your right though I'm not believing anything until its proven official. Ill keep my fingers crossed for February also and keep the glass half full lol.


----------



## Carole (Jan 17, 2013)

Sora said:


> I could not wait another year. The anticipation is killing me.



Me too.  If it was delayed that long, I'd probably spend my time playing ACCF, WW, and other games, and trying not to even think about ACNL. It's been years already.

I do think that if ACNL was to be released any time before April, we would have heard about it by now.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 17, 2013)

As soon as my taxes come in, I'm preordering both of my copies again.  Nintendo has confirmed this year, which is more than they gave us last year at this time.  And I don't want to get caught short on funds if they do pull a one-month release date on us.


----------



## Jake (Jan 17, 2013)

in all honesty i am ova ac atm i mean dey hav taken liek 2 yrs 2 release it and rite now i already no wat the game is liek from watching livestreams, videos and rtiging up guides. its liek i already hav da game now so rly doesnt bother me


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2013)

Carole said:


> Me too.  If it was delayed that long, I'd probably spend my time playing ACCF, WW, and other games, and trying not to even think about ACNL. It's been years already.
> 
> I do think that if ACNL was to be released any time before April, we would have heard about it by now.



If it was another year, then forget it, I'd just drop the series. I mean, you can only hype something up for so long.

Granted, it won't be another year because they have a release window for EU already so it won't be too long.

I refuse to watch Let's Plays of the game until I get it.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 18, 2013)

AC Let's Plays are boring anyway.

The hype for this game can only go so far and I have a feeling by the end of March most people will have given up on being impatient. Besides, there are a ton of great games coming out soon.


----------



## Mia1013 (Jan 18, 2013)

Ugg they beter release it febuary! Then I can get it on my birthday! I have preordered it and I WANT IT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am really sad that I can't play it! That's why I am loving the way there realesing pokemon X and Y! It's being realesed everywere at the same time! Yay!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 18, 2013)

I have sort of lost interest already. I still want the game but i just don't care anymore. I can tell others have too cuz the Information Thread is dead. We use to get like 3 new pages a day.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 18, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I have sort of lost interest already. I still want the game but i just don't care anymore. I can tell others have too cuz the Information Thread is dead. We use to get like 3 new pages a day.



Gets dead as soon as I join  I was looking foward to obsessing with fellow AC lovers lol.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> AC Let's Plays are boring anyway.
> 
> The hype for this game can only go so far and I have a feeling by the end of March most people will have given up on being impatient. Besides, there are a ton of great games coming out soon.



I disagree with that. MadameWario's AC Let's Plays are quite amusing.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 18, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> I have sort of lost interest already. I still want the game but i just don't care anymore. I can tell others have too cuz the Information Thread is dead. We use to get like 3 new pages a day.



Yeah, until the release date is announced, the hype is pretty much dead. Even then I'm not sure if anything will pick up. Probably just a ton of pointless threads that say, "WOOOOHHHH", and then the hype will die until the game is actually here.


----------



## Fame (Jan 18, 2013)

lol guys remember this look at the ETA


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I disagree with that. MadameWario's AC Let's Plays are quite amusing.



I shouldn't have summed them all up together in one. I'm sure there are good ones out there, but the ones I've come across aren't very good.

If the player is active with the viewers then I can see how it would be interesting, getting people involved with it. But someone just playing and talking about it.. eh.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I shouldn't have summed them all up together in one. I'm sure there are good ones out there, but the ones I've come across aren't very good.
> 
> If the player is active with the viewers then I can see how it would be interesting, getting people involved with it. But someone just playing and talking about it.. eh.



Nah, I know what you meant  I was just messing with you.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 18, 2013)

Ok, so moving the first/second party games debate into the appropriate thread (no, I'm not giving it up quite yet)....

I concede that Pokemon is a second party game....but, using that argument, so is Fire Emblem!!!  The only other issue that comes up for February is that Brain Age is first party.  I still have my fingers crossed for an earlier  than April release.  Not that I expect it...I've sort of gone emotionally numb lately.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 18, 2013)

Fame said:


> lol guys remember this look at the ETA



And where is that from? Do we know if that is referring to the US or Europe?


----------



## Fame (Jan 18, 2013)

it says ONM and isnt that a UK magazine? idk im not sure


----------



## Haihappen (Jan 18, 2013)

oath2order said:


> And where is that from? Do we know if that is referring to the US or Europe?


it was from an official Nintendo Magazin ~.~ idk if it was us or uk...


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 18, 2013)

I still have my fingers crossed for an earlier than April release too. I'm sick of waiting to hear about this game but I'm still excited of course and will still be getting it the second it's available. Just lame that there is still no info. When do I expect Nintendo to announce the release date? Every day. E V E R Y  D A Y. I'm expecting it every single day.


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 18, 2013)

2013/05
bam


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 18, 2013)

At this point May sounds about right.

April is the earliest we could possibly hope for now, and June would probably be the latest. So May is a good middleground for that.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 18, 2013)

My parents pre-paid Animal Crossing for me last year for my birthday, in hope that it would be coming out in the Fall.

If it comes in May, it will officially be the longest belated birthday present I have gotten. (One year)


----------



## Colour Bandit (Jan 19, 2013)

Fame said:


> it says ONM and isnt that a UK magazine? idk im not sure





Haihappen said:


> it was from an official Nintendo Magazin ~.~ idk if it was us or uk...


ONM is a UK magazine 
I hope that AC:NL is released April/May time as that gives me enough time to play it before I have my summer exams...


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 19, 2013)

Haihappen said:


> it was from an official Nintendo Magazin ~.~ idk if it was us or uk...





Fame said:


> it says ONM and isnt that a UK magazine? idk im not sure





oath2order said:


> And where is that from? Do we know if that is referring to the US or Europe?



Official Nintendo Magazine (ONM) is a UK magazine only.
You'll notice that if you Google search, the URL has ".co.uk" which is for UK.
I live in the UK like Fame.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2013)

Wonderful, so it's definitely summer for the EU release.


----------



## Fame (Jan 19, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Wonderful, so it's definitely summer for the EU release.



it says 'summer *2012*' 
that's why i posted it, i was referring to back to this time last year xD


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 19, 2013)

If I ever come across someone who knows the release date:


----------



## oath2order (Jan 19, 2013)

Fame said:


> it says 'summer *2012*'
> that's why i posted it, i was referring to back to this time last year xD



Oh. Derp.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 20, 2013)

What now?....how long should we wait more?....I'm losing my excitement


----------



## fredco90 (Jan 20, 2013)

The Nintendo 2013 calendar has March themed ACNL


----------



## Rainbow minerals (Jan 20, 2013)

Ik this isn't the best source but when I went to my local  Gamestop and went to the info booth (touchscreen monitor thing) I checked the "coming soon" section for the 3ds and not only did it have luigi's mansion and fire emblem but animal crossing was there too!! I guess there is some hope for a febuary/march release


----------



## Lotus (Jan 20, 2013)

!!!!!I'M HOPELESS!!!!!


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 20, 2013)

Lotus said:


> !!!!!I'M HOPELESS!!!!!



Everyone is. We're all slowly dying of impatience.


----------



## Octavia (Jan 20, 2013)

fredco90 said:


> The Nintendo 2013 calendar has March themed ACNL



That doesn't mean anything. Luigi's Mansion is the theme for October, but it's coming out in March. Fire Emblem is the theme for November, but it's coming out in February.


----------



## Fame (Jan 20, 2013)

for NA you guys are definitely getting it after march. are there any games scheduled for april?


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 20, 2013)

Fame said:


> for NA you guys are definitely getting it after march. are there any games scheduled for april?



Not anything first party as far as I can see. I'm hoping for a release date in April, but I wouldn't be mad if it were May either, since the game is funnest in Summer anyways.

And I hope that the release dates are fairly close to each other, like same weekend kind of deal. Because after watching everyone suffer through waiting, having one country have to wait even longer would be a slap to the face.


----------



## Lyla (Jan 20, 2013)

Why do you think it is that they haven't given the US a time frame yet? Do you think they will get it around the same time as EU?


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 20, 2013)

Lyla said:


> Why do you think it is that they haven't given the US a time frame yet? Do you think they will get it around the same time as EU?



Hopefully US is just being lazy and will announce a time frame soon, because there isn't any reason for us to get it much later than Europe.


----------



## Fame (Jan 20, 2013)

i think NA will get it 2 or 3 weeks before europe and australia 
im still gonna be the last person to get it though. damn you europe >.<


----------



## oath2order (Jan 20, 2013)

Lyla said:


> Why do you think it is that they haven't given the US a time frame yet? Do you think they will get it around the same time as EU?



I honestly can't think of a reason. There isn't really any reason to not mention a release date.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 20, 2013)

I hope it releases April. My birthday is late April, so it would be perfect. Start of May wouldn't be bad either.
(26th April)


----------



## meagan (Jan 20, 2013)

I wonder if they're thinking about doing summer because of the games seasons. Summer on AC seems like the more neutral season to introduce the game with. Spring release may mean a lot of rain and stuff in the game.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 20, 2013)

meagan said:


> I wonder if they're thinking about doing summer because of the games seasons. Summer on AC seems like the more neutral season to introduce the game with. Spring release may mean a lot of rain and stuff in the game.



Summer is rainier than spring, at least to my memory. Furthermore, Nintendo historically hasn't released the game when the weather is "neutral" (at least not in the US) - ACGC and ACCF were each released in the fall and ACWW in the winter.

Golly, I sound kind of harsh - probably because I'm terrified at the mere mention of a summer release. Sorry!


----------



## meagan (Jan 20, 2013)

Tenyu said:


> Summer is rainier than spring, at least to my memory. Furthermore, Nintendo historically hasn't released the game when the weather is "neutral" (at least not in the US) - ACGC and ACCF were each released in the fall and ACWW in the winter.
> 
> Golly, I sound kind of harsh - probably because I'm terrified at the mere mention of a summer release. Sorry!


I was just estimating. I don't mind a difference in opinion!
But you're right. I don't think any of the pokemon games with seasons released with summer. hmm...


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm guessing in the next 2 months or so. Only time will tell.


----------



## Dalie (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm so disappointed in Nintendo, because I was hoping that this game would be released in April. Nobody promised anything, but it would've been nice to play this game on my way to my new apartment, which is going to be about 200km from my friends and family- It seemed reasonable because the game was promised to be released in Q2 and April is Q2, isn't it? Now I'm hoping for May, because I'd like to have that game before I graduate on the first day of June.

A few weeks ago I was still very eager to get the release date and the game itself, now I'm just feeling depressed because Nintendo has left us AC fans completely in the dark. Bunch of other games' release dates were announced and no mention about NL. I think my head is going to explode soon. Why, oh why, Nintendo?


----------



## Lotus (Jan 21, 2013)

Dalie said:


> I'm so disappointed in Nintendo, because I was hoping that this game would be released in April.



Nobody said it won't be out in April? Some people expecting the game will come out eariler or late. But now I'm expecting for Nintendo to release the game on Early Q2 which is Early April & I'm okay with that as soon as it's not May or June. KEEP PRAYING FOR THIS GAME TO COME OUT IN US, EU & AUS


----------



## Dalie (Jan 21, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Nobody said it won't be out in April? Some people expecting the game will come out eariler or late. But now I'm expecting for Nintendo to release the game on Early Q2 which is Early April & I'm okay with that as soon as it's not May or June. KEEP PRAYING FOR THIS GAME TO COME OUT IN US, EU & AUS


Here are also a few April releases, so I assumed that NL is not coming in April. I don't know about US and AUS but that's what it seems in EU release schedule.


----------



## Roel (Jan 21, 2013)

First of April.


----------



## ACking (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't see why Nintendo won't sell it in other places seeing how well it did in Japan. And I'm think late April early may?


----------



## xxxibvip (Jan 21, 2013)

I have definitely done my research!! There will be tonnnnnnns of new things in New Leaf! Like R. Parkers, and diving and swimming, and much more! Don't worry, America will get the game. I'm estimating around March or April. Europe should probably get their game in May or June. See, Korea gets theirs in February. That is one language, much like English is. So the English probably won't take long. On the other hand, Europe has many different countries who will get the game too, but they speak a lot of different languages..


----------



## Lotus (Jan 21, 2013)

xxxibvip said:


> I have definitely done my research!! There will be tonnnnnnns of new things in New Leaf! Like R. Parkers, and diving and swimming, and much more! Don't worry, America will get the game. I'm estimating around March or April. Europe should probably get their game in May or June. See, Korea gets theirs in February. That is one language, much like English is. So the English probably won't take long. On the other hand, Europe has many different countries who will get the game too, but they speak a lot of different languages..



I totally agree with you


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 21, 2013)

The sooner the UK leaves Europe the better - maybe we'll get our own regional games and get releases the same time as the USA ;D


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 21, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> The sooner the UK leaves Europe the better - maybe we'll get our own regional games and get releases the same time as the USA ;D



Not same day, but I could see same week being totally plausible. That's what I'm hoping for at least.

And I'm just going with a May release because I don't want to get my hopes up for April, even though there's no reason not to. I just like being cautious at this point.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 21, 2013)

The UK will probably drop out of Europe before Animal Crossing comes out anyway.
(Bad joke, I know but it's taking so long!)


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2013)

xxxibvip said:


> See, Korea gets theirs in February. *That is one language, much like English is. So the English probably won't take long.* On the other hand, Europe has many different countries who will get the game too, but they speak a lot of different languages..



Actually, in North America they also have to translate the games in French and Spanish for Canada and Mexico, so it's definitely a valid reason of why it's been taking so long and why Korea probably got theirs first.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jan 21, 2013)

xxxibvip said:


> I have definitely done my research!! There will be tonnnnnnns of new things in New Leaf! Like R. Parkers, and diving and swimming, and much more! Don't worry, America will get the game. I'm estimating around March or April. Europe should probably get their game in May or June. See, Korea gets theirs in February. That is one language, much like English is. So the English probably won't take long. On the other hand, Europe has many different countries who will get the game too, but they speak a lot of different languages..



In Europe we all get the game in 1 language, English hah. 
Edit: But I believe Germany does get it's own language...that has always been that way, I don't know why, but I believe in the other countries it's just English.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 21, 2013)

Julie said:


> Actually, in North America they also have to translate the games in French and Spanish for Canada and Mexico, so it's definitely a valid reason of why it's been taking so long and why Korea probably got theirs first.



Which, y'know, doesn't hold up considering how Korea is always last until now.


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Which, y'know, doesn't hold up considering how Korea is always last until now.



They didn't decide on selling the Animal Crossing franchise in Korea until 2010, which is why they got it so late. Korea didn't get City Folk early on and they don't have Wild World or the original GC version because AC was never intended to be sold there in the first place until recently.


----------



## Julie (Jan 21, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> In Europe we all get the game in 1 language, English hah.
> Edit: But I believe Germany does get it's own language...that has always been that way, I don't know why, but I believe in the other countries it's just English.



Europe doesn't just have English and German.











City folk in French and Italian, respectively.

Edit: woops, accidental double post. sorry!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 21, 2013)

Kudos to Julie for actually doing research and bringing some facts to the table.

But you guys are looking at things completely wrong. The dates and releases aren't based on language. They're predetermined to best support the sales for the game. Nintendo already knows when they want the game released, and it's more than likely that they've gotten the games manufactured and ready to ship at this point.


As I've said multiple times, we're just waiting for them to lift the curtain.


----------



## ACking (Jan 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Kudos to Julie for actually doing research and bringing some facts to the table.
> 
> But you guys are looking at things completely wrong. The dates and releases aren't based on language. They're predetermined to best support the sales for the game. Nintendo already knows when they want the game released, and it's more than likely that they've gotten the games manufactured and ready to ship at this point.
> 
> ...



At this point. I totally agree with you. Nintendo is waiting for the right time to release such a game.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 21, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Kudos to Julie for actually doing research and bringing some facts to the table.
> 
> But you guys are looking at things completely wrong. The dates and releases aren't based on language. They're predetermined to best support the sales for the game. Nintendo already knows when they want the game released, and it's more than likely that they've gotten the games manufactured and ready to ship at this point.
> 
> ...



And May is the perfect time to do so, which is why that's my guess. No first or second party games, and selling it before or during summer could improve the sales, albeit slightly.


----------



## amped4jr88 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I was going to wait until we had a release date to pre-order but today at gamestop I didn't really know what to do with my trade in credits so I put $20 down on it....and Luigis Mansion slipped my mind so I put $20 on one of my boyfriends games too instead of it boooo. Oh well its part of his birthday present now haha. But anyways It feels good for me to have my NL copy reserved so I know I can get it the day it comes out! woohoo. And on that note look what I found:
Reggie dates New Leaf!! 

 
(lol sorry if thats old)


----------



## HayHey (Jan 22, 2013)

All this talk about selling during summer. I am in SUMMER! Lol. Though i know America has a bigger game market then Australia. 
We just tag along with Europe.


----------



## Jake (Jan 22, 2013)

HayHey said:


> All this talk about selling during summer. I am in SUMMER! Lol. Though i know America has a bigger game market then Australia.
> We just tag along with Europe.



yolo
sure do

The only good thing we've gotten out of it so far was getting OoT early since they imported it from Europe and sold it like a week early hha


----------



## Lotus (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, February is near hope Nintendo decides to announce what we are waiting for a loooooong time.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 22, 2013)

Damn it!!, Nintendo Of Europe is streaming a new Nintendo Direct tomorrow about new Wii U games. I hope America doesn't do the same !!ALL WE NEED IS A DAMN RELEASE DATE!!


----------



## aikatears (Jan 22, 2013)

If i am reading my tweets this might be other world wide thing like the pokemon one. So Maybe in feb we get ? 3ds only nd.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 23, 2013)

Any news yet?


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 23, 2013)

In the ND this morning for the WiiU, Iwata stated that there would be a ND for the 3ds "soon."  Next question, what do they consider to be soon


----------



## Yoni (Jan 23, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> In the ND this morning for the WiiU, Iwata stated that there would be a ND for the 3ds "soon."  Next question, what do they consider to be soon


Hopefully within the next couple weeks, we need a release date!


----------



## Fame (Jan 23, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> In the ND this morning for the WiiU, Iwata stated that there would be a ND for the 3ds "soon."  Next question, what do they consider to be soon



yaaay this like confirms a feb nd for us and gives me even more hope of a release date then
bleh go away january >.<


----------



## Lotus (Jan 23, 2013)

Fame said:


> yaaay this like confirms a feb nd for us and gives me even more hope of a release date then
> bleh go away january >.<



Can't wait for Febuary then!!!


----------



## Dalie (Jan 23, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> In the ND this morning for the WiiU, Iwata stated that there would be a ND for the 3ds "soon."  Next question, what do they consider to be soon


Well, the Pok?mon direct was on 8th and WiiU direct today, so there was about two weeks between them. I'm hoping that the 3DS direct in two weeks also. That would be a quite realistic "soon", wouldn't it?


----------



## Bambi (Jan 23, 2013)

Dalie said:


> Well, the Pok?mon direct was on 8th and WiiU direct today, so there was about two weeks between them. I'm hoping that the 3DS direct in two weeks also. That would be a quite realistic "soon", wouldn't it?



I hope so! Soon can't come soon enough for me  *Go away January!!!!*


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 23, 2013)

Dalie said:


> Well, the Pok?mon direct was on 8th and WiiU direct today, so there was about two weeks between them. I'm hoping that the 3DS direct in two weeks also. That would be a quite realistic "soon", wouldn't it?



Sure, that sounds reasonable.  Too bad their sense of "first part" and "early" isn't nearly as realistic (referring to NA ND on Oct. 25 where it was stated that NL would be out in 2013).  In my world, anything past February or March latest just doesn't cut it as early.


----------



## musiciancrossing (Jan 23, 2013)

I think they'll tell us a release date in February and release it in late March or Early-Mid April. Because they said "Early 2013" and I think Early 2013 is within the first third and I wouldn't think May as Early 2013. That's just what I think I'm not saying I'm right.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 23, 2013)

emzie2001 said:


> I think they'll tell us a release date in February and release it in late March or Early-Mid April. Because they said "Early 2013" and I think Early 2013 is within the first third and I wouldn't think May as Early 2013. That's just what I think I'm not saying I'm right.



I hope your right  I try to not get my hopes up but it's hard because I am too excited!


----------



## Jake (Jan 23, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> In the ND this morning for the WiiU, Iwata stated that there would be a ND for the 3ds "soon."  Next question, what do they consider to be soon



I never heard anything on a 3DS ND?
I just heard 'there's be more 3DS news soon'


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 23, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I never heard anything on a 3DS ND?
> I just heard 'there's be more 3DS news soon'



He said on the NA ND at 35:40 that "we did not have an opportunity to talk about the 3ds today, but we will find a separate opportunity to do that soon."

To me, that says a 3ds ND.


----------



## Dalie (Jan 24, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> He said on the NA ND at 35:40 that "we did not have an opportunity to talk about the 3ds today, but we will find a separate opportunity to do that soon."
> 
> To me, that says a 3ds ND.


On EU ND there was only a mention about new info about 3DS and WiiU on upcoming directs. I still believe that there's gonna be a 3DS direct for both NA and EU "soon".


----------



## Lotus (Jan 24, 2013)

Why does Play-Asia says that Animal Crossing: New Leaf (PAL) is coming March 2013 & the NTSC is coming Q2 2013?

PAL   - http://www.play-asia.com/Animal_Crossing/paOS-13-71-18m-49-en-70-4k5o.html

NTSC - http://www.play-asia.com/Animal_Crossing_New_Leaf/paOS-13-71-18o-49-en-70-45zf.html


----------



## Fame (Jan 24, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Why does Play-Asia says that Animal Crossing: New Leaf (PAL) is coming March 2013?
> 
> http://www.play-asia.com/Animal_Crossing/paOS-13-71-18m-49-en-70-4k5o.html



just a placeholder i guess? theres no way we're getting it in march


----------



## Dalie (Jan 24, 2013)

I think it's just a placeholder as well, but I'm wondering why it isn't the same in both PAL and NTSC. I'm also wondering why the NTSC one is so much cheaper, but I guess it's a bit off topic.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 24, 2013)

I hope Australia and the UK get it before the USA for once. ;D.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 24, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> I hope Australia and the UK get it before the USA for once. ;D.



As long as you don't get it months before us, I would be fine with that. I actually think it would be nice if Europe and Australia got it earlier as a reward for having to wait longer every other time.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 24, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> I hope Australia and the UK get it before the USA for once. ;D.



Australia, that's possible to be before the US. UK goes with EU, so I doubt that.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 24, 2013)

Mm. I doubt Australia would get it first of all people - Europe has a better chance IMO. But the thought of waiting months... 

 GIFSoup


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2013)

If Australia got it first...

I would spend all my money on lottery tickets


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 24, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> Mm. I doubt Australia would get it first of all people - Europe has a better chance IMO.



I wouldn't be so sure. Every Animal Crossing game up to this point has been released in Australia before Europe - ACCF by one day, ACWW by four months, and ACGC by eleven months.


----------



## Jake (Jan 24, 2013)

Tenyu said:


> I wouldn't be so sure. Every Animal Crossing game up to this point has been released in Australia before Europe - ACCF by one day, ACWW by four months, and ACGC by eleven months.



Actually, even though Aus got it on the 4th, and EU on the 5th - because the the time zone difference technically Australia got it 2 days before EU


----------



## Bambi (Jan 25, 2013)

I just hope everyone gets it soon.... I don't care who gets it first, second third etc. I just want everyone to have a darn release date.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 25, 2013)

Dalie said:


> I'm also wondering why the NTSC one is so much cheaper, but I guess it's a bit off topic.



NTSC games are always cheaper than the PAL games, I live in Middle East so I got two choices I could buy a PAL 3DS but I've chosen to buy NTSC 3DS cause Nintendo made the NTSC for Middle East (you can see the Middle East logo on the box of an NTSC 3DS) & my second reason...NTSC are cheaper as I said


----------



## SonicHyuga (Jan 25, 2013)

I really hope we get some information during the first week of February. 

Right now I feel like this:


Spoiler


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

SonicHyuga said:


> I really hope we get some information during the first week of February.
> 
> Right now I feel like this:
> 
> ...



So is it officially Q2 for NA because Wikipedia is saying that it is.


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2013)

The release dates for games in February and March have all been announced. You would be foolish to still believe it was coming in Q1.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 25, 2013)

Justin said:


> The release dates for games in February and March have all been announced. You would be foolish to still believe it was coming in Q1.



I know your name isn't Harold but.

[


----------



## Nooblord (Jan 25, 2013)

I just hate that they announced the game so early. They should have at least waited a couple months before they released it in Japan to announce it. But noooo, freakin' 2010. And now we have a release month for Pokemon X and Y that was announced this month?

I think they're teasing us on purpose.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 26, 2013)

Is it talking long because the special cartridge or what?


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Is it talking long because the special cartridge or what?



What special catridge?


----------



## Lotus (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> What special catridge?



Oh god, Where were you all these days.

Animal Crossing: New Leaf needs a special game cartridge to save enough data & to run the game faster & this cartridge takes a lot of time to make unlike the normal ones.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Oh god, Where were you all these days.
> 
> Animal Crossing: New Leaf needs a special game cartridge to save enough data & to run the game faster & this cartridge takes a lot of time to make unlike the normal ones.



Oh. I didn't know about that.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> Oh. I didn't know about that.



So that's why when you gonna download the digital version you gonna need a bigger memory card size to save a data & run the game faster. But I prefer physical version


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Lotus said:


> So that's why when you gonna download the digital version you gonna need a bigger memory card size to save a data & run the game faster. But I prefer physical version



How big IS this game?


----------



## Lotus (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How big IS this game?



I don't know but you gonna need a lot of space cause will get DLC, Streetpass, QR codes...etc. all of this are called data


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Lotus said:


> I don't know but you gonna need a lot of space cause will get DLC, Streetpass, QR codes...etc. all of this are called data



ಠ_ಠ I know what data is.


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2013)

Lotus said:


> So that's why when you gonna download the digital version you gonna need a bigger memory card size to save a data & run the game faster. But I prefer physical version



I'd prefer the digital despite the fact that it eats up so much memory. I'd probably play AC every day so I would rather carry a different game in my cartridge slot instead of always having to carry AC in there. I like to download the games that I play all the time. Not to mention that I would probably be too impatient to physically buy it haha.


----------



## Jake (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How big IS this game?



IIRC, New Leaf in 3x bigger then CF, and Cf was 0.33MB to New Leaf is ~1GB

If you're interested in blocks, I just a quick google and it says its 8,192 blocks which it 1GB so I was correct.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Jake. said:


> IIRC, New Leaf in 3x bigger then CF, and Cf was 0.33MB to New Leaf is ~1GB
> 
> If you're interested in blocks, I just a quick google and it says its 8,192 blocks which it 1GB so I was correct.



ಠ_ಠ Well damn.


----------



## Lotus (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> ಠ_ಠ I know what data is.



Thank god you know


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jan 26, 2013)

The animal crossing wiki page has changed the release dates for New Leaf. The US one says April to June and the European one just says April Q2...anybody know anything about this??


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> The animal crossing wiki page has changed the release dates for New Leaf. The US one says April to June and the European one just says April Q2...anybody know anything about this??



No idea, but if Europe gets it before NA...

(╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> No idea, but if Europe gets it before NA...
> 
> (╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻



My thoughts exactly!!

Edit: Just might wanna clear this up but I live in the US for 3/4 of the year, I come back to the UK for Christmas :') Just before anyone gets confused about why I said what I said :')


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jan 26, 2013)

Felt like this was relevant...


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 26, 2013)

Europe has never gotten Animal Crossing before NA... but oh well.


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 26, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Europe has never gotten Animal Crossing before NA... but oh well.



If they release for all countries on the same week, Europe will probably get it first. I'm hoping for a same week release anyways.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 26, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> If they release for all countries on the same week, Europe will probably get it first. I'm hoping for a same week release anyways.



How come you say that? Interesting theory...


----------



## Fame (Jan 26, 2013)

oath2order said:


> How come you say that? Interesting theory...



thursday = australia
friday = europe
sunday = na


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

Fame said:


> thursday = australia
> friday = europe
> sunday = na



Wouldn't that make NA getting it first? Considering Sunday is the first day of the week. =p


----------



## Juicebox (Jan 26, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Wouldn't that make NA getting it first? Considering Sunday is the first day of the week. =p



It would be really unfair, but yes, it's possible. I want the release date to be as close as possible for everyone, so maybe I'm just thinking optimistically. XD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm not bias as to who gets it first, but it's really not that much of a gap if they release it the same week.

At this point, I want it to get released so everyone will stop whining about it. lol


----------



## Dalie (Jan 27, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> Wouldn't that make NA getting it first? Considering Sunday is the first day of the week. =p


That's not the situation in every country. For example here where I live Monday is the first day of the week.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2013)

Dalie said:


> That's not the situation in every country. For example here where I live Monday is the first day of the week.



Sunday is the first day of the week in NA.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 27, 2013)

I think that it's coming out in April.. Look, ACNL came out in Japan in November and for South Korea it's Feburary 7th. So I think it's coming out every two months. For the Europe people it's coming out second quarter of 2013. For me and other people.. NA has no update on when it's coming out. Sadly, we might be cancelled to next year. 2014.. T^T


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 27, 2013)

OMG...I have this guy in my Facebook Animal Crossing  group saying that his uncle is the director for the game in Spain and that it will be going on sale on March 7.  He has no proof and when I tell him that I can't believe him without some proof, he asks if I'm calling him liar?  Then he starts spouting in Spanish at me (Thank God for Google Translate).

Ugh...why can't  he just take my explanation about the adult world's need of written proofs and shut up 

https://Animal Crossing: New Leaf Group


----------



## oath2order (Jan 27, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I think that it's coming out in April.. Look, ACNL came out in Japan in November and for South Korea it's Feburary 7th. So I think it's coming out every two months. For the Europe people it's coming out second quarter of 2013. For me and other people.. NA has no update on when it's coming out. Sadly, we might be cancelled to next year. 2014.. T^T



Yeah, uh, no.


----------



## Sora (Jan 27, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> OMG...I have this guy in my Facebook Animal Crossing  group saying that his uncle is the director for the game in Spain and that it will be going on sale on March 7.  He has no proof and when I tell him that I can't believe him without some proof, he asks if I'm calling him liar?  Then he starts spouting in Spanish at me (Thank God for Google Translate).
> 
> Ugh...why can't  he just take my explanation about the adult world's need of written proofs and shut up
> 
> https://Animal Crossing: New Leaf Group



If thats true, I would say that maybe NA will be getting it by then or a bit earlier? Considering that they most likely started translating it for both around the same-ish time. (correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata (Jan 27, 2013)

I just need something to keep me occupied untill then.


----------



## Leer (Jan 27, 2013)

Not sure if anyone saw this, no time to check... /running to work
Nintendo confirms via Twitter that ACNL in NA will have a 'first half of 2013' release date.


> *Animal Crossing is launching for Nintendo #3DS during the first half of 2013!* Tell us your favorite Animal Crossing memory.


----------



## Feraligator (Jan 27, 2013)

Glitch said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this, no time to check... /running to work
> Nintendo confirms via Twitter that ACNL in NA will have a 'first half of 2013' release date.


Yeah, most of us saw it. Months ago.


----------



## Pickles (Jan 27, 2013)

I requested to join  Should be interesting. LOL I wish he WAS right! But alas, I know he isn't. 



RisingSun said:


> OMG...I have this guy in my Facebook Animal Crossing  group saying that his uncle is the director for the game in Spain and that it will be going on sale on March 7.  He has no proof and when I tell him that I can't believe him without some proof, he asks if I'm calling him liar?  Then he starts spouting in Spanish at me (Thank God for Google Translate).
> 
> Ugh...why can't  he just take my explanation about the adult world's need of written proofs and shut up
> 
> https://Animal Crossing: New Leaf Group


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jan 28, 2013)

I freaking need this game. I feel like I'm at a breaking point. It's the not knowing, the inability to count down, the game being vapidly lost in the spectrum of probability. Anybody ever learn about Schrodinger's cat? There's a cat in a box with a device that has a 50% chance to release a poisonous gas and kill the cat. The box is sound proof so even if the cat was making a fuss we couldn't tell. So... the question is... Is the *cat dead, or alive? *
The answer to this question is... both. 
Until the box is opened, the cat is in a state of suspended reality, being neither dead, nor alive. 
It's at the moment the box is opened that reality snaps to, and when the object is then observed does it truly have a conclusion. 

NA edition of Animal Crossing is the cat in the box, and we have no way of knowing if the game is healthy and coming along nicely, or being cancelled until a year from now. We need a release date to make the game exist on our half of the world. And Nintendo. We need it now.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jan 28, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> Anybody ever learn about Schrodinger's cat? There's a cat in a box with a device that has a 50% chance to release a poisonous gas and kill the cat. The box is sound proof so even if the cat was making a fuss we couldn't tell. So... the question is... Is the *cat dead, or alive? *
> The answer to this question is... both.
> Until the box is opened, the cat is in a state of suspended reality, being neither dead, nor alive.
> It's at the moment the box is opened that reality snaps to, and when the object is then observed does it truly have a conclusion.



I knew this...How? The Big Bang Theory :3


----------



## Lotus (Jan 28, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> OMG...I have this guy in my Facebook Animal Crossing  group saying that his uncle is the director for the game in Spain and that it will be going on sale on March 7.  He has no proof and when I tell him that I can't believe him without some proof, he asks if I'm calling him liar?  Then he starts spouting in Spanish at me (Thank God for Google Translate).
> 
> Ugh...why can't  he just take my explanation about the adult world's need of written proofs and shut up
> 
> https://Animal Crossing: New Leaf Group



What if it was true?!


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 28, 2013)

Lotus said:


> What if it was true?!



and what if the world contained nothing but oranges? Seriously, what if questions contain no factual info/answers as they are all predictions of what would be.


----------



## PhilNook (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Bea (Jan 28, 2013)

I've been dreaming about this game since it was announced, I can't wait until they FINALLY give us a date. That being said, I understand just how gigantic a project this is, especially to localize. I'm fine waiting (although it's killing me) as long as the end product is worth it, and I really think this will be. Even though WW was a tad disappointing, I think Animal Crossing works best as a portable game. Hopefully we hear something in February. I'm not too savvy on the release politics I've read in this thread, but I agree with most who think an April release is most likely just based on the games you guys have mentioned that are being released before then.


----------



## sdw4527 (Jan 28, 2013)

Probably during their next Nintendo 3ds direct. Iwata hinted at a big 3ds Nintendo Direct reveal at the end of the Wii U one. Hopefully this means announcements of localized Japanese games too.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Jan 28, 2013)

Fantasy Life!


----------



## ACking (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank god January is almost over.  Hoping for release date announcement in February!


----------



## Julie (Jan 28, 2013)

ACking said:


> Thank god January is almost over.  Hoping for release date announcement in February!



crossing my fingers... hopefully February's ND!


----------



## aikatears (Jan 28, 2013)

Suiseiseki said:


> Fantasy Life!



that would be awesome if that comes over.


----------



## Octavia (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm really hoping February is the month for AC:NL fans!


----------



## Fame (Jan 29, 2013)

ACking said:


> Thank god January is almost over.  Hoping for release date announcement in February!



i know how you feel. nothing came out of january for me i definitely think february is our month tbh


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jan 29, 2013)

Does anyone know the actual date for the next Nintendo Direct or have they not announced it yet?


----------



## Justin (Jan 29, 2013)

Sakura0901 said:


> Does anyone know the actual date for the next Nintendo Direct or have they not announced it yet?



They aren't announced until about 1 or 2 days prior. Very short notice. However, they usually are towards the end of the month so you can take some guesses.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jan 29, 2013)

Justin said:


> They aren't announced until about 1 or days prior. Very short notice. However, they usually are towards the end of the month so you can take some guesses.


Not acceptable...Silly Nintendo


----------



## Jake (Jan 29, 2013)

I know some people are speculating Feb 8th, since the span between the Pokemon ND and WiiU ND was 2 weeks, and Feb 8th is 2 weeks after the WiiU one.
but thats just spec.


----------



## Superpenguin (Jan 29, 2013)

It feels like waiting makes life go by too fast. It's already almost February and it's just too fast.


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jan 29, 2013)

Jake. said:


> I know some people are speculating Feb 8th, since the span between the Pokemon ND and WiiU ND was 2 weeks, and Feb 8th is 2 weeks after the WiiU one.
> but thats just spec.



I desperately hope this is true...


----------



## Francescamice (Jan 29, 2013)

Wish they would hurry up!


----------



## Lotus (Jan 29, 2013)

Francescamice said:


> Wish they would hurry up!



Me too


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2013)

At this point I would settle for a release "Month". Just give me the damn month it is coming out, don't even care what day!


----------



## ACking (Jan 29, 2013)

Bambi said:


> At this point I would settle for a release "Month". Just give me the damn month it is coming out, don't even care what day!



That would hold me for awhile.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2013)

Me too, you'd think they would be able to at least give out a month. They are sadists I swear.....


----------



## ACking (Jan 29, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Me too, you'd think they would be able to at least give out a month. They are sadists I swear.....




Lol tell me about it. I feel like waiting so long is going to turn people away from the game and not just care making sales overall smaller.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2013)

ACking said:


> Lol tell me about it. I feel like waiting so long is going to turn people away from the game and not just care making sales overall smaller.



I don't think so. I think once there is a release date in place people will get excited again. I think most people who are fans REALLY want to try this one. Even when people say they aren't interested anymore I can almost 100% guarantee that with a release date in place they will go grab the game.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2013)

I just can't see a true AC fan saying "forget about it...I've waited to long so I'm just not going to get it."


----------



## Monaco (Jan 29, 2013)

Uh, I think we're all overreacting here. I mean, we are lucky they are even making the game at all. After the last game for the series was made, they didn't even consider making another since half of them all agreed a combination of the entire series, including _Wild World_ and the original _Animal Forest_ would be enough. 

I know we're all excited for the game, and the translations are slow, keep in mind the next game released, _Animal Crossing_ related or not, they worked hard on that aside from others that are being edited and made as we speak. Think of it like this, if you have _Minecraft_ or _Garry's Mod_, you'll know that the creators like to release updates, to either fix bugs or improve it. You can't go back and edit things once you've released a game, and that is why it is taking such a long time. They are working *extremely* hard to even get it made _at all_. So give a little respect toward the makers and be patient! You would like the game better if it wasn't filled with bugs that occur when even pressing start now wouldn't you? I'm not trying to be rude, I just think we shouldn't push them all too hard.


----------



## Bambi (Jan 29, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to vent a little frustration from waiting. I support their rich company by buying their consoles and games and as a customer I have the right to get a bit impatient and call them sadists lol. Obviously they work hard and no one has a choice but to be patient and wait. While I wait though, I like to vent a bit


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish I could believe that they were polishing the game and that is why we are still waiting. Of course I don't know for sure, but I think it's already done and Nintendo just has their own plan on game releases and isn't ready to put it out yet. 

It would be nice. It will be nice when they do give us a date so we can at least know how much longer we have to wait.


----------



## Monaco (Jan 29, 2013)

They are translating the game currently, if I'm correct. So it shouldn't take too long. Besides, they did tell us it would be done during the summer period.


----------



## RisingSun (Jan 29, 2013)

Keep in mind, as a business...they don't have to tell us anything.  I am just as impatient as the next person, but as a marketing major, I unfortunately understand why they are keeping a lid on it.  They want to release it at the time that they will make the most money on it.  They are not localizing anymore than I am doing backflips.  For the length of time this has been in development, they would have been smart to localize alongside the development.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jan 30, 2013)

Never.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 30, 2013)

Monaco said:


> After the last game for the series was made, they didn't even consider making another since half of them all agreed a combination of the entire series, including _Wild World_ and the original _Animal Forest_ would be enough.



I'll need proof to believe that statement. Businesses don't just cancel successful franchises for kicks. Similarly panicky statements about other game franchises have circulated in the past and all have been completely unfounded.


----------



## Lotus (Feb 1, 2013)

It's FEBUARY!!!!!


----------



## Dalie (Feb 1, 2013)

Lotus said:


> It's FEBUARY!!!!!


Finally  So where's the release date? Can't wait -.-


----------



## Sakura0901 (Feb 1, 2013)

Dalie said:


> Finally  So where's the release date? Can't wait -.-



*Looks around*.....Must be hiding it..


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 1, 2013)

This is a complete long shot, but the 2013 Nintendo calender has Animal Crossing on March.
I'm more hoping than believing it will be released then. T.T
Either way, I'm dead set on it being March odds against it or not!


----------



## Bambi (Feb 1, 2013)

Yay for February!!! 

Come on Nintendo!  We love you!....on one condition.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 1, 2013)

I am hoping for March-June as far as AC:NL release date goes.
Considering I have yet to see anything from Nintendo's website or hear Regie say it's coming out it America.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Feb 3, 2013)

I've got a good hopeful feeling about this coming week. Fire Emblem will be out so they will need something new to talk about. Fingers crossed! Going to try to not be disappointed again, still, when we don't hear anything. But maybe....


----------



## Dizzard (Feb 3, 2013)

At this point I have no expectations.


----------



## Sora (Feb 3, 2013)

Jesirawr said:


> This is a complete long shot, but the 2013 Nintendo calender has Animal Crossing on March.
> I'm more hoping than believing it will be released then. T.T
> Either way, I'm dead set on it being March odds against it or not!



Lol if that isn't the case they would simply be taunting us. "Ha they will never get it, but we will give them a calendar isntead! Wmahahahah!" 
^Evil Nintendo


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 3, 2013)

PaisleyMouse said:


> I've got a good hopeful feeling about this coming week. Fire Emblem will be out so they will need something new to talk about. Fingers crossed! Going to try to not be disappointed again, still, when we don't hear anything. But maybe....



I agree...considering they've pretty much showed FE to death on their Facebook page.  And any time I say anything about moving on to another game, I get idiots telling me to go away.  I go to the FB page for news on ALL games, not just Fire Emblem.


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 3, 2013)

I was looking at thishttp://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2013/130131e.pdf and the games are in order from month to month. Lego City is coming out 4/21/12 and ACNL is under it. That means we might get it LATE April or possibly May 1st like all the websites say. Let's hope for late April release >.<


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I was looking at thishttp://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2013/130131e.pdf and the games are in order from month to month. Lego City is coming out 4/21/12 and ACNL is under it. That means we might get it LATE April or possibly May 1st like all the websites say. Let's hope for late April release >.<



Even though I would like the game as soon as possible May would probably be ideal for me for the sake of the fact that once I get the game I will be the most unproductive person ever and I will barely get any schoolwork done. I'm sure this is the same for many others. I think the game will be released closer towards the summer, but why Nintendo would classify that as ''Early 2013'' stumps me. It really is hard to tell. Nintendo is sneaky.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 4, 2013)

As much as I really really wish we had a release date before June, I would actually prefer it to be out in June than May 1st, the gamestop placeholder date. There is nothing I'd hate more than a bunch of "told ya so's" from people that believed that date -.-;

Hopefully the next ND will be talking about the upcoming games +  AC release date, and the ND after that will be the Animal Crossing centric ND.


----------



## Justin (Feb 4, 2013)

Torotix said:


> As much as I really really wish we had a release date before June, I would actually prefer it to be out in June than May 1st, the gamestop placeholder date. There is nothing I'd hate more than a bunch of "told ya so's" from people that believed that date -.-;



Oh my gosh this. If it actually comes out anywhere near May 1st, this is exactly what's going to happen even though it really is a placeholder date.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

Justin said:


> Oh my gosh this. If it actually comes out anywhere near May 1st, this is exactly what's going to happen even though it really is a placeholder date.



Just to mess with us and shatter our preconceptions on Gamestop's placeholder dates, they would do this.

3 days for Korean release!


----------



## Pickles (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL Gamestop would be like "Booyah! TOLD you we knew what we were doing! *shifty eyes*"


----------



## Lotus (Feb 4, 2013)

Stop trusting GameStop release dates!!!


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

I just want it out! I'm watching videos on youtube and all sorts! I can't wait to play it!


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 4, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just want it out! I'm watching videos on youtube and all sorts! I can't wait to play it!



tell me 'bout it


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm really hoping it's March, because even if it is, it's a whole other month to wait, and I'm barely capable of that.
We've been waiting so long for this game, I'm just kind of burnt out on waiting for it.
I really think they need to get this game out before the beginning of summer; I know I'm not the only one dying here!


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 4, 2013)

Lotus said:


> Stop trusting GameStop release dates!!!



No one said they were trusting the gamestop releases...they were saying that they really hope it *IS NOT* May 1 cuz then all those who were posting the gamestop date  would say, we told you so.



Lauren said:


> I just want it out! I'm watching videos on youtube and all sorts! I can't wait to play it!



Me neither, hubby keeps asking why I still watch them when they make me miserable for the game.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 4, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Me neither, hubby keeps asking why I still watch them when they make me miserable for the game.



I just stare at them and get excited and then remember I have no idea when I can play it! I do like knowing all of the new features and what not!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 4, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just stare at them and get excited and then remember I have no idea when I can play it! I do like knowing all of the new features and what not!



I'm right there with you guys. I have no idea why I torture myself by watching so many gameplay videos! >_<

I'm hoping sometime this month we'll hear the release date!


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 4, 2013)

Same here! Been showing them to anyone who will let me. Lol. I also preordered a friend a copy, she's gonna freak when she gets it.


----------



## Octavia (Feb 4, 2013)

Roguefae said:


> Same here! Been showing them to anyone who will let me. Lol. I also preordered a friend a copy, she's gonna freak when she gets it.



Friend of the year right here.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 4, 2013)

Octavia said:


> Friend of the year right here.



Tell me about it!


----------



## oath2order (Feb 4, 2013)

Friend of the year indeed.

Personally, I'm okay with April, just as long as the game comes out before the end of the school semester.


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 4, 2013)

Awwwww. Thanks! I'm the one that got her hooked in the first place, and this way, we can play together from the beginning.  *crosses fingers* hope to hear something soon!


----------



## Bambi (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm going to guess that we will get our release date in March and it will be released May-June.

This is basically thinking the worst.

I am HOPING we get the release date this month and it will be out April at the latest 

A big part of me is tired of THINKING and HOPING. I just want to KNOW already


----------



## ACking (Feb 4, 2013)

I seriously think we will get tons of info and maybe release date this month. With Korea getting game like Thursday and all the info and statements made recently. I have a gut feeling this IS THE MONTH. But I've also been desperate since this summer......


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sick of watching others on Youtube play the game. I lost my intrest in the game now. I'm still getting it, butI'm sick of waiting all the time and I know mostly everything about the game now. TT^TT


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 4, 2013)

I am thinking this will come out in mid-late feb to early-mid march. if it isnt that, then i think early April. My reasoning? well nintendo released their first party launch schedule for their games and the latest feb release is feb 10, and earliest march release is march 24, leaving a huge time frame between feb 10 and march 24 for it to be released. (I am aiming more for march because nintendo released that AC:NL will be in "Early 2013". Early 2013 to me is about the first third of the year, April and earlier. So I am thinking at the earliest, late feb, and at the latest, mid april. (there is also an entire month of no official release dates for the 3ds between the latest march release and the earliest april release) Really excited for this game!!! Yes I have seen a huge gameplay series, but it actually has made me more excited even though i know all the tricks of the new game now, because now all I can think about is how I will make MY town, and what I will do differently in my day to day life in animal crossing: new leaf. I was talking about US release date btw... I am so excited that I am going to buy an entire 3DS just for this game.... thats like 200$ right there, 170ish for the 3ds and about 40$ for the game. I will feel really guilty and my wallet will be crying (Just bought a 32gb itouch 5)


----------



## Bambi (Feb 4, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I am thinking this will come out in mid-late feb to early-mid march. if it isnt that, then i think early April. My reasoning? well nintendo released their first party launch schedule for their games and the latest feb release is feb 10, and earliest march release is march 24, leaving a huge time frame between feb 10 and march 24 for it to be released. (I am aiming more for march because nintendo released that AC:NL will be in "Early 2013". Early 2013 to me is about the first third of the year, April and earlier. So I am thinking at the earliest, late feb, and at the latest, mid april. Really excited for this game!!! Yes I have seen a huge gameplay series, but it actually has made me more excited even though i know all the tricks of the new game now, because now all I can think about is how I will make MY town, and what I will do differently in my day to day life in animal crossing: new leaf. I was talking about US release date btw... I am so excited that I am going to buy an entire 3DS just for this game.... thats like 200$ right there, 170ish for the 3ds and about 40$ for the game. I will feel really guilty and my wallet will be crying (Just bought a 32gb itouch 5)



I love your logic. I seriously hope you are right  *Fingers Crossed*

I am the same. I have seen a TON of gameplay vids. I love em. Makes me more and more excited how MY town will be and how I will play


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 5, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I am thinking this will come out in mid-late feb to early-mid march. if it isnt that, then i think early April. My reasoning? well nintendo released their first party launch schedule for their games and the latest feb release is feb 10, and earliest march release is march 24, leaving a huge time frame between feb 10 and march 24 for it to be released. (I am aiming more for march because nintendo released that AC:NL will be in "Early 2013". Early 2013 to me is about the first third of the year, April and earlier. So I am thinking at the earliest, late feb, and at the latest, mid april. (there is also an entire month of no official release dates for the 3ds between the latest march release and the earliest april release) Really excited for this game!!! Yes I have seen a huge gameplay series, but it actually has made me more excited even though i know all the tricks of the new game now, because now all I can think about is how I will make MY town, and what I will do differently in my day to day life in animal crossing: new leaf. I was talking about US release date btw... I am so excited that I am going to buy an entire 3DS just for this game.... thats like 200$ right there, 170ish for the 3ds and about 40$ for the game. I will feel really guilty and my wallet will be crying (Just bought a 32gb itouch 5)



I don't know if they will release it end of feburary because it seems like very short notice, and depending on the lack of info about the game, I don't think they would just tell us "a big game is about to be released in a few weeks, get ready!"(though most of us probably are.) Though you have some logic there, I don't feel like everything adds up.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 5, 2013)

At the least, Nintendo will announce the game two months before releasing it. So at this point, that could mean April and later.

Hoping for anything earlier than that is just getting your hopes up, no matter how much logic you try to put behind it.
But the way it's looking, it's probably going to end up being May or June.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 5, 2013)

I was chatting to my friend and none of us are pre ordering till we hear a release date _._


----------



## Torotix (Feb 5, 2013)

^Very wise, unfortunately the excitement for AC has caused others' wisdom to go out the window in that regard..


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 5, 2013)

I will be preordering it when my taxes come back (again), whether it has a date or not,  simply because otherwise I do not know if I will have the money to purchase it otherwise.  I am doing it again this year because I am reasonably sure that it will be coming out.

I am of the opinion that it will be released late April.  With LM coming out at  the end of March, Nintendo is going to place it so that both will get sufficient sales.  If they put it any closer than the last two weeks of April, it is not giving LM enough  market time.  This opinion depresses me a bit because I was really hoping for it before I went to Michigan at the beginning of April, but the marketing student in me must look at the marketing practices reasonably.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 5, 2013)

@Babydaisy!!! Yeah, I have some hope, but there is that striking thought in the back of my head that something just doesn't add up... I am not a fan of waiting, I had to wait from septemberish when ACCF was released, all the way to Christmas, and for my 5th gen ipod (upgrade from 2nd gen, REALLY worth it) I had to wait from 9/14/12 when i preordered all the way to like October 20 something... The wait for those was absolutely horrendous, and I can name many other terrible waits. I guess this will just add to my list of terrible waits. But again, on that note, may is a bit late for nintendos "Early 2013", so I am pretty much set for April. Sorry for my long posts, I have a bad habit of adding too much backup details that arent really necessary...


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 5, 2013)

@Risingsun I agree, they still have the February E3 conference. Someone else said it will be out in April if it is announced in February, which I really do think the release date will be unveiled this month. Further supporting my idea that Nintendos "Early 2013" release date for ACNL in US they announced, will be indeed, in April.


----------



## only kadaj (Feb 5, 2013)

There is the fact that the announcement and release date have been within three or so weeks of each other. Not a lot of advertising time. If they are trying to drive console sales then I hope they release the AC:XL in NA. I already have the money from friends as a birthday gift.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 5, 2013)

only kadaj said:


> There is the fact that the announcement and release date have been within three or so weeks of each other. Not a lot of advertising time. If they are trying to drive console sales then I hope they release the AC:XL in NA. I already have the money from friends as a birthday gift.


I actually don't care if they release the animal crossing 3DS XL here because I honestly don't like the way it looks and I will probably be getting a normal 3DS. (My opinion really doesn't matter tho, just throwing it out there.) I also came across good news! Someone at school said they would give me their 3DS for free because they never use it. I am still yet to find if they are legit about it and if it is in working order.


----------



## only kadaj (Feb 5, 2013)

Cool, good for you! I'm giving my 3DS to my friend's little sister. She's a huge Animal Crossing fan, so she is going to download it after I give her my 3DS. She loses her game cartridges all the time, so she is happy to be able to download it.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 5, 2013)

That is very nice of you! I am sure she will be very very happy


----------



## ACking (Feb 5, 2013)

It's going to be announced tomorrow! (JK)


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 5, 2013)

That was... Disappointing  I thought JK said UK lol


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 5, 2013)

I wonder why it still hasn't come out here. .n. I lost my intrest already.. The longer they wait to release this the more people they lose from buying this game.. :l I don't care anymore.


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm angry and am tired of waiting for it, but there is nothing that could happen to make me say that I've lost interest and don't care and won't be buying it. Even if it doesn't come out for another year. I'll still get it. Has to be soon now though. Flipping Nintendo, stingy b-tards.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 5, 2013)

I still plan on getting it...because I can't carry my wii around and play CF when I need a break from my depression states.  The anxiety for this game has actually made me lose interest in CF.


----------



## Sora (Feb 5, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> I still plan on getting it...because I can't carry my wii around and play CF when I need a break from my depression states.  The anxiety for this game has actually made me lose interest in CF.



I'm so close to just giving up hope for AC:NL. If we don't get a release date, or at least a snippit of news, by the end of the month, I may quit my hopes for the game.


----------



## Bea (Feb 6, 2013)

I really, really don't think they're sitting on a finished game. I know the marketing argument... but to me that strategy doesn't make sense. It's already been two years of waiting, I wouldn't hold it any longer than I had to if it was me. I think the finishing touches are still being put on, personally.


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (Feb 6, 2013)

@X_The_Lancer_X, I can understand your anxiety, but you can always hope, I guess. I'm kinda hopping for it to be late april, because school ends a month later.
plus I'm using  my time to plan for my village, so I can make it perfect and not have to restart it later.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 6, 2013)

Bea said:


> I really, really don't think they're sitting on a finished game. I know the marketing argument... but to me that strategy doesn't make sense. It's already been two years of waiting, I wouldn't hold it any longer than I had to if it was me. I think the finishing touches are still being put on, personally.



When you release a game, you plan ahead months in advance to when you want it released. They've most likely worked around some sort of path that lets the games getting released in the next few months all work together. So none of the games will steal each other's spotlight.

So say if the game is coming out in May. Nintendo set that date sometime last year. They have to give distributors and shipping and all sorts of different people a definite date for them to plan the whole thing. The game is finished, otherwise they could risk potential problems and have to delay the game for another however long.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 6, 2013)

Right now, I'm doing my homework and I just imagined myself playing this game.
I must be bored or something.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 6, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Right now, I'm doing my homework and I just imagined myself playing this game.
> I must be bored or something.


I can barely do my homework at all for the same reason. Then I go and try to get info on the release date and find nothing new. The anticipation for this game is killing me


----------



## Bambi (Feb 6, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I can barely do my homework at all for the same reason. Then I go and try to get info on the release date and find nothing new. The anticipation for this game is killing me



Waiting is definitely making me less productive lol. I keep checking the forum for new information and find only speculation  I go from positive thinking "It'll come out when it comes out!  " to depressive "It's never coming ouuuuut WAHHH " To angry "FRICKEN NINTENDO BETTER RELEASE IT OR ELSE ILL NEVER BUY FROM THEM AGAIN.  "

I sway from emotion to emotion rather quickly as well. I think I may have D.I.D. lol.


----------



## Sora (Feb 6, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Waiting is definitely making me less productive lol. I keep checking the forum for new information and find only speculation  I go from positive thinking "It'll come out when it comes out!  " to depressive "It's never coming ouuuuut WAHHH " To angry "FRICKEN NINTENDO BETTER RELEASE IT OR ELSE ILL NEVER BUY FROM THEM AGAIN.  "
> 
> I sway from emotion to emotion rather quickly as well. I think I may have D.I.D. lol.



Ditto lol. NINTENDO GIVE ME MY AC! "Ha No."


----------



## Bea (Feb 6, 2013)

All the playthroughs have ruined my CF villagers for me. WHY DO YOU KEEP TALKING ABOUT PEACH COBBLER I DON'T CARE.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 6, 2013)

Bea said:


> All the playthroughs have ruined my CF villagers for me. WHY DO YOU KEEP TALKING ABOUT PEACH COBBLER I DON'T CARE.



This one time, me and a friend had a snow eating contest. I ate so much snow that I couldn't walk, garoo.


----------



## Bea (Feb 6, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> This one time, me and a friend had a snow eating contest. I ate so much snow that I couldn't walk, garoo.



"A day without something happening in The Wood is like a superhero without a cape."

I know, Bob. You tell me this every morning.


----------



## Pikachu344 (Feb 6, 2013)

With that finacial report they came out with in Jan. it seems April is the most likely release for the US


----------



## ACking (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ I hope for this. Soo much. I've gotten my hopes crushed before with this game so I'm not getting too high hopes for April.


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 6, 2013)

In the last Iwata asks, they mentioned AC overseas. They might start talking about it probably soon or next month. ^^


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 6, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> In the last Iwata asks, they mentioned AC overseas. They might Istart talking about it probably soon or next month. ^^



I sure hope so! South Korea does get it tomorrow, hopefully,  we'll start to hear stuff.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 6, 2013)

idk....NoA's 3DS page is still stuck on Fire Emblem...we probably won't hear anything until they make all of them happy.


----------



## Fame (Feb 7, 2013)

funny how ac has made me understand marketing better xD


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 7, 2013)

Fame said:


> funny how ac has made me understand marketing better xD



My sentiments exactly. If I had been watching Animal Crossing this closely a year ago, I would have passed economics with flying colors!


----------



## PaisleyMouse (Feb 7, 2013)

So lame. Nintendo just changed the cover photo for their 3DS FB page from Fire Emblem to Pokemon. BOO!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 7, 2013)

PaisleyMouse said:


> So lame. Nintendo just changed the cover photo for their 3DS FB page from Fire Emblem to Pokemon. BOO!



That's because it's the next game coming out. Alongside Luigi's Mansion. =p


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 7, 2013)

So... Animal Crossing: New Leaf comes out in South Korea today... I hope they have fun with it.  I really wish that it would come out in the USA soon! I can't wait much longer! Especially because I have no other games I am interested in at the moment to keep me busy. I have been trying desperately to occupy myself. All I have been doing for the past week is just sit in a corner in my house watching Animal Crossing videos on my iPod ALL DAY! I am seriously going to drive myself insane before it comes out in the USA. I wish I at least had an exact date to be excited for... Waiting for a date to be announced rather than one exact date is much harder because there is no way to tell how long you will be waiting. Just need some game to keep myself busy...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure you can find something to keep yourself busy with. There are plenty of games coming out soon that you could play.
Obsessing over NL isn't going to do anything other than make the time go by slower and agitate yourself.


----------



## Fjoora (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been very bored myself, and find myself longing for it all day long.
When we get the game, my sister and brother along with me fiance all will play together like we did in Wild World, plus a few internet friends, so it's really killing me to wait for this since no game can replicate that.
I've been playing The Sims 3 and I still have my World of Warcraft subscription, but none of it's the same!
Come on New Leaf!


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 7, 2013)

Since South Korea gets the game today. Who will get it next?? ;D Rooting for NA!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 7, 2013)

Europe had better get it first. ^_^


----------



## Fame (Feb 7, 2013)

dont get your hopes up we're getting it last most likely


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 7, 2013)

As per usual.


----------



## Sora (Feb 7, 2013)

NA! Oh sorry lol . I would at least consider it coming first or with EU because of the larger amount of translating that goes into EU.


----------



## Bea (Feb 7, 2013)

If it comes out first in EU I'll just import the XL bundle from there. I can play it in English, French, or even Spanish if I had to. WHATEVER I CAN GET MY HANDS ON FIRST. In my wildest fantasy world there would be a Swahili or Zulu version BUT that's never going to happen. (And if it did we're talking 5 years after NA release LOL)


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 7, 2013)

When will the next Nintendo Direct or conference be where they might announce the release date? Don't they usually do one monthly? If so, I would hope that in the next few weeks they say some more about ACNL (Including some release dates!!!!) and its sales in South Korea. 

And by the way, I know that time will seem slower and the wait will be more excruciating if I obsess over it, but I am mainly obsessing over it because I have nothing going on in my life, or any games to keep me busy. I recently got Battle Field 3 premium and have been playing it with my friend but I can't play those games for more than an hour or two before I get bored. I have tried many different games and am just too bored because of the excitement for NL, it is all I want to play. Minecraft, Terraria, FTL, Civilizaton VI, Animal Crossing City Folk... Nahhhh... I have too much time on my hands lately, and it came along at a really bad time too... 2 weeks after my winter sport for school ended. >_< I guess the wait will just make the game better when it finally comes along.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2013)

Torotix said:


> ^Very wise, unfortunately the excitement for AC has caused others' wisdom to go out the window in that regard..



I am really excited but people need to think, why pre order if it doesn't come out for a much longer time than expected? Or if god forbid, never? Would they get their money back? Logic is the key!


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 7, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I am really excited but people need to think, why pre order if it doesn't come out for a much longer time than expected? Or if god forbid, never? Would they get their money back? Logic is the key!



I preordered mine from Amazon, so I don't get charged until they get ready to ship it. And I'd hope people would get their money back if a game never came out...it makes sense, unless the store has a policy that states otherwise, but one should be aware of that before hand.

The wait's hard for me too. Like alot of people on here, if I just knew the month, that would make the wait a little better. Just have to keep waiting :/


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 7, 2013)

Yeah, if I even knew only the month the wait would be 100x better...


----------



## Lauren (Feb 7, 2013)

The month would definitely be better, I am getting fed up of waiting but I won't give up on it though. I just want it to come out.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 7, 2013)

I feel like part in The Shining with the typewriter All work and no play...want game so bad


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 7, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I am really excited but people need to think, why pre order if it doesn't come out for a much longer time than expected? Or if god forbid, never? Would they get their money back? Logic is the key!



My parents pre-ordered it for me. It was one of my birthday presents last year, since there weren't any games I was interested at the time, and since my mom knows nothing about gaming, she took the placeholder date as the actual release date.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 7, 2013)

This is off topic, but finally got my avatar and title changed, nothing much but its different which is all I was going for. Totodile is awesome btw ^_^


----------



## chronic (Feb 7, 2013)

At this rate 2014. The simple fact that there is no release date and it was announced 3 years ago is ridiculous. Saying nothing about the game when it's sold millions of copies in Japan is very concerning.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 7, 2013)

Brainy said:


> At this rate 2014. The simple fact that there is no release date and it was announced 3 years ago is ridiculous. Saying nothing about the game when it's sold millions of copies in Japan is very concerning.



Yeah, it's getting released in NA. Ya'll need to stop being nay-sayers.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 7, 2013)

But 3 years ago they only had that little trailer of their game which was only part of a game that was barely done probably, when they probably scrapped most of the project. The game also wasn't release anywhere or even announced anywhere, and now, the game actually exists, and Nintendo already said themselves on their first party game schedual that it would be released in early 2013 in NA found here: http://acnewleaf.com/2013/01/30/the...imal-crossing-new-leaf-in-america-and-europe/ 

Soooo... I think I would rethink that maybe?


----------



## Bambi (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy New Leaf playing to all those in Korea!!!!  Have fun everyone! One day closer to it coming to Canada


----------



## chronic (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been waiting for so long that I've gone through several cycles of excitement followed by disinterest...


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 7, 2013)

Brainy said:


> I've been waiting for so long that I've gone through several cycles of excitement followed by disinterest...



Me too. :/


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 7, 2013)

You new members need to lighten up, seriously. And some senior members as well.
All of your moping, whining, and arguing is getting old. Korea just got the game today, the second country to get the game.

Everyone else will get it soon, so why don't you spend your time on TBT productively, like talking about the features of the game that we have a million threads for.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> You new members need to lighten up, seriously. And some senior members as well.
> All of your moping, whining, and arguing is getting old. Korea just got the game today, the second country to get the game.
> 
> Everyone else will get it soon, so why don't you spend your time on TBT productively, like talking about the features of the game that we have a million threads for.



Yo I'mma just sayin' the naysayin' is old like fo' real, we're getting the game, it ain't gettin' caneled.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 8, 2013)

I know. Complaining all together about the game is what I was getting at. But it still revolves around the fact that it's due to everyone being impatient.

I'm not asking for the thread to be closed, because another one would just come up and be the same exact thing. But you guys seriously need to find something better to do than complain. Forums were made to have discussions. TALK ABOUT THE DAMN GAME instead of complaining about it. We're getting to be as bad as ACC with this crap.


----------



## aikatears (Feb 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> I know. Complaining all together about the game is what I was getting at. But it still revolves around the fact that it's due to everyone being impatient.
> 
> I'm not asking for the thread to be closed, because another one would just come up and be the same exact thing. But you guys seriously need to find something better to do than complain. Forums were made to have discussions. TALK ABOUT THE DAMN GAME instead of complaining about it. We're getting to be as bad as ACC with this crap.


The problem with that is we have about talk about to the point we know more without playing. The one thing that is not sure, comfim with 100% is the date or even ? month and that is a burn. Information is a powerful thing, people use it for planning and other means in this case having a date or month would see if money can saved, etc...
So due to that people will zoom in on the one thing they dont know and talk or complain about it. 
In other words, its not stopping till nintendo throws a bone and we have no clue when they will do so. Cant be helped


----------



## oath2order (Feb 8, 2013)

Prof Gallows said:


> We're getting to be as bad as ACC with this crap.



EW ACC.

I hold an irrational dislike of that site.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 8, 2013)

I think it would be fine to have a thread where everyone can complain and whine about how the game isn't being released yet. Better it focussed in one thread than in every thread. I'd rather people complain about no release date than yelling about how it's going to be released on May 1st >_>

It is really frustrating not having the game..I know I'm not the only one but I only realised today that I saved birthday money for the game last year, and now with this years birthday money I can just buy the 3dsxl if it does come out here  or buy multiple copies of the game ahaah.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 8, 2013)

My birthday's in late May. I better not have to wait that long to get it. (u'_u) although I know the only reason people are so assertive about may is because that's Gamestop's current system place-marker. I have news, folks

and dang. I can't find the gif I was after. It's the one saying gamestop's not relyable in pink... lol

I shall share this instead. 






Oh and I really want this. I didn't know this was a thing.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

YUS School cancelled today due to bad roads 

I know it is very off topic... I am just very happy about it


----------



## Pickles (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh, Treasured! Where did you find that?? I want it, too! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> YUS School cancelled today due to bad roads
> 
> I know it is very off topic... I am just very happy about it



you can use this thread to post all of your off topicness! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?58799-General-Discussion

If assuming that animal crossing will come out after LM and Mystery dungeon and Nintendo keeps it at ''Early 2013'', it will probably be april or may with june at the latest, hopefully nowhere near gamestop's placeholder so people won't start relying on them.

That wii looks awesome too aaa I want one!


----------



## Dustbunnii (Feb 8, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> My birthday's in late May. I better not have to wait that long to get it. (u'_u) although I know the only reason people are so assertive about may is because that's Gamestop's current system place-marker. I have news, folks
> 
> and dang. I can't find the gif I was after. It's the one saying gamestop's not relyable in pink... lol
> 
> ...




I'm pretty sure it's just something that someone made, not something you can buy..
pretty awesome though. I love looking at how people modify their consoles and other electronics, especially when those mods involve steampunk stuff... so cool looking...


and, dangit Nintendo, I want that 3DS-focused Nintendo Direct >:I and I want the game. naow.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 8, 2013)

Personally,  I  do not think this forum is anywhere close to being as bad as ACC  because our moderators here do not tolerate the rudeness that is rampant on that forum.  Also, as far as speculation threads are concerned, we have ours focused into one or two, where  the posters there are all over the place, especially with the placeholders.

I love the Wii.

Also, as a marketing student, I think the  game will be out Mid to Late April.  I don't  like it, but  there you go.

(The last bit was so I could say what I  wanted and still be on topic  )


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Personally,  I  do not think this forum is anywhere close to being as bad as ACC  because our moderators here do not tolerate the rudeness that is rampant on that forum.  Also, as far as speculation threads are concerned, we have ours focused into one or two, where  the posters there are all over the place, especially with the placeholders.
> 
> I love the Wii.
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with your date for when you think it will come out. There is so much empty space in late march all the way through April, it has got to be released some time in that time frame. Besides, again, nintendos "Early 2013" suggests April or earlier... May is a bit late to be considered "Early" because it is almost halfway through the year by that time. April is the absolute latest to be considered early in my opinion.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 8, 2013)

Keep in mind, I am looking at NA releases, because that is where I live.  Right now, there is a huge hole between the 2/10 release of Brain Age and the 3/24 release of Luigi's Mansion and the Pokemon spin off.  It looks to me like the official 3DS page is going to really zero in on the Pokemon, although they will probably give them both Pokemon and LM equal time.  This leads me to believe that they will not be releasing anything in the hole.  The next viable date range is late April because they will want to give some time for the other two games to start slacking off in sales. I am seriously hoping they will be announcing a direct for next week sometime, but I think they are letting some of the hype from Fire Emblem die down before they go announcing any new games and cover the ones they have already announced.


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 8, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


>


:O Aurora is on there! I want that so bad!


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 8, 2013)

They're animal crossing figurines


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

Really hoping for next direct soon.. :/ meanwhile, I will be waiting for linandkos next animal crossing update. Some of the features being added to this game look so amazing, I don't even think I will know where to start when I get it


----------



## AndyB (Feb 8, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> YUS School cancelled today due to bad roads
> 
> I know it is very off topic... I am just very happy about it



Keep posts relevant to the topic. We have an Off-Topic thread for things like this, please use it.


----------



## Username (Feb 8, 2013)

Actually dying waiting for this thing... HURRY UP :C


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

AndyB said:


> Keep posts relevant to the topic. We have an Off-Topic thread for things like this, please use it.


yeah sorry about that, will try to keep it more on topic lol.. Knew I would be flamed for this, and I have already been told 3 times for this one thing.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

Username said:


> Actually dying waiting for this thing... HURRY UP :C


Pretty sure it should be out sometime through April, so just try to be patient. Nintendo can't push too much further through the year with their "Early 2013" thing hey said for it in NA, because I think May is too late to call "Early". That is already basically half way through the year.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's a picture to help some of you people:


----------



## Bea (Feb 8, 2013)

I took a nap today and /actually/ had a dream that there was a New Leaf commercial on TV.

I've turned to a dark place. ;-;


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 8, 2013)

Bea said:


> I took a nap today and /actually/ had a dream that there was a New Leaf commercial on TV.
> 
> I've turned to a dark place. ;-;



I hear ya.. I have reached that point of obsession for a game so many times... I think I have had a NL dream but I don't remember it very well at all.. So you aren't alone


----------



## Lotus (Feb 9, 2013)

I'M TOTALLY HOPELESS RIGHT NOW!!!

Seriously Nintendo?, Announce the release date already!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 9, 2013)

Since this seems to the goto release date thread... I made this recently for fun. Check it out: http://acnewleaf.com/countdown/

Pretty sad.


----------



## Fame (Feb 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> Since this seems to the goto release date thread... I made this recently for fun. Check it out: http://acnewleaf.com/countdown/
> 
> Pretty sad.



thats actually really cruel 
its nearly been 1000 days since it was announced


----------



## Merelfantasy (Feb 9, 2013)

I've had enough of it, I hate this, Japan and South-Korea already have this game, and we? UGH.


----------



## Fame (Feb 9, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> I've had enough of it, I hate this, Japan and South-Korea already have this game, and we? UGH.



c'monnn guys we know why we don't have a release date yet. its all about letting other games sell first. 
and if you ask why cant they just give us a date its because if somebody is planning to buy one of the games coming out soon then ac gets a date they might go actually im going to spend my ?40 on that instead.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> Since this seems to the goto release date thread... I made this recently for fun. Check it out: http://acnewleaf.com/countdown/
> 
> Pretty sad.



Wow. Just wow.


----------



## FruitTree (Feb 9, 2013)

I think that Nintendo is sticking to Q2 of 2013 in general; to be honest I'm anticipating a summer release. I really wish the game would come out sooner but in the marketing scheme of things, near-summer seems to be the right time especially with all the other 3DS releases and all.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 9, 2013)

FruitTree said:


> I think that Nintendo is sticking to Q2 of 2013 in general; to be honest I'm anticipating a summer release. I really wish the game would come out sooner but in the marketing scheme of things, near-summer seems to be the right time especially with all the other 3DS releases and all.



Summer release is not "Early". I know i am stressing this thing too much where nintendo themselves said it would be out in NA in "Early 2013", but it is confirmed, and summer release is definately not "Early", May is the latest it will be out.


----------



## libarts (Feb 9, 2013)

I hope it's a summer release.  Then I can afford it. >_>


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 9, 2013)

libarts said:


> I hope it's a summer release.  Then I can afford it. >_>


It won't make much difference if it releases earlier in the year, you can still save up when it's already out. I want it out as soon as possible!


----------



## Fame (Feb 9, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Did you seriously just say Summer?
> I want it to release in April.



didnt you read the last part of their post
*Then I can afford it. >_>*


----------



## aikatears (Feb 9, 2013)

Fame said:


> c'monnn guys we know why we don't have a release date yet. its all about letting other games sell first.
> and if you ask why cant they just give us a date its because if somebody is planning to buy one of the games coming out soon then ac gets a date they might go actually im going to spend my ?40 on that instead.


the only other game I want as bad as NL would be the new pokemon games, everything else I can get when I have money to spend for a game. Right now I have cash for one game and its going be NL atm, so they are going to luck out with other games even if I want to get them.

and that page makes me cry a lot inside.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 9, 2013)

libarts said:


> I hope it's a summer release.  Then I can afford it. >_>


not being rude, but it is just you, and many others. some people are going to need to wait for whatever reason anyway also (Birthday, money ect), its just ruining it for everyone else who can get it. I am sorry you wouldnt be able to get it, and I do understand, but it brings everyone else down too.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 9, 2013)

Me and Username are going on a trip to Paris - I'm hoping for a April release.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 9, 2013)

Fame said:


> didnt you read the last part of their post
> *Then I can afford it. >_>*


Yes, *I did*. 
If it releases earlier, the people who want it earlier will be happy and he can save up for it when it's out anyway in Summer.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 9, 2013)

Before you all flame me for my next statement....I am fully aware that Gamestop is not reliable for a release date.

That said, when I was there today, the guy said that their computer has May 2.  When I said that I was really hoping for an April release, he said he didn't care as long as they don't do a Fire Emblem with it.  Sounds to me like they have enough people preordering that if it happened, it would cause a stir.


----------



## Fame (Feb 9, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> Yes, *I did*.
> If it releases earlier, the people who want it earlier will be happy and he can save up for it when it's out anyway in Summer.



what i think they were basically saying was 'i wish it came out in summer because i could afford it then and then wouldnt have to be sad because i could see others playing it earlier'
dont know why everyone was getting a bit rude towards this comment,


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2013)

RisingSun said:


> Before you all flame me for my next statement....I am fully aware that Gamestop is not reliable for a release date.
> 
> That said, when I was there today, the guy said that their computer has May 2.  When I said that I was really hoping for an April release, he said he didn't care as long as they don't do a Fire Emblem with it.  Sounds to me like they have enough people preordering that if it happened, it would cause a stir.



Considering New Leaf has an altered cartridge for all the memory, they might pull a Fire Emblem, and the same thing in Japan will probably happen here and a lot of people won't get their pre-orders. Hopefully Nintendo will learn from their mistakes and will have more of them shipped and available. I'm getting a digital copy but it sucks that people who want physical copies have to deal with all of this.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 9, 2013)

Somehow, I don't think they will do that to this game.  What happened in Japan is different than what they did to Fire Emblem.  Fire Emblem got shipped wrong all the way around, whereas, they run out of cartridges in Japan.  I will be getting a physical copy because I don't want to mess around with buying a new SD card for my 3DS...unless they release the bundle, then I think I will beg hubby into letting me get it, because the bigger 3DS may be better for my arthritic hands.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 9, 2013)

What happened with fire emblem? Not enough stock?
That happened in some places with the WiiU didn't it, not being able to fulfill all the preorders on release?

I think it's very possible in some parts of the world to have a shortage, I was planning on buying mine off the eshop anyway, but I would really like it if they sold the download cards like they do in Japan. They don't even sell $50 eshop cards here as I'm aware of.


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 9, 2013)

Nintendo shipped some out early, then didn't ship enough to other stores.  Most of the Gamestops apparently didn't get any until Friday.  I don't know all of the details since I despise that style of game for personal reasons.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 9, 2013)

HUGCJCUCUGVKHVJGCVJHVGTY I just want too play! I'm not asking much but for a glimmer of hope! Like a fat kid seeing cake in a window and staring at his/her mother! I beg of thee Nintendo!


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 9, 2013)

I was doing some thinking when I woke up this morning. Europe has no name for it yet and NA has the official name for it, so that means whoever is in NA, most likely half of us, will be getting it first. 

Even if Europe gets an official name for it, NA is most likely to get it before them. 

Sorry to you all in Europe not trying to be mean or trying to get you more depressed. This is what *I* think. As long as I get my hands on one of the copies, I don't care about the other people. :O


----------



## Torotix (Feb 10, 2013)

You're forgetting that Animal Crossing has been mentioned far more, and not to mention earlier than NA. 
I'm also not sure how it was for the other games, but the game might have slightly different names due to the translations when they release it for the other European countries, so this might also be a factor in not giving out a name for a direct that is supposed to represent quite a few countries.

I think we'll all be getting it in the same week honestly. Maybe NA will still get it first, as I believe your games are regularly released on Sunday while for me in Australia at least, our games are usually released on Wednesday or Thursday, but that will be the reason why NA will get it first, not just because they gave it a name overnight and made a 3 minute logo to shut the fans up for a little while.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 10, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I was doing some thinking when I woke up this morning. Europe has no name for it yet and NA has the official name for it, so that means whoever is in NA, most likely half of us, will be getting it first.
> 
> Even if Europe gets an official name for it, NA is most likely to get it before them.
> 
> Sorry to you all in Europe not trying to be mean or trying to get you more depressed. This is what *I* think. As long as I get my hands on one of the copies, I don't care about the other people. :O



Suck on an egg.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Feb 10, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Suck on an egg.



I'm adding "suck on an egg" to my favorite comeback list. 
It's usages seem endless.

Future child: "Mommy Timmy and I are sort of hung---""GO SUCK ON AN EGGGGGGGGGG!!"
To my sushi chef: "I'm suckin' on yo fish eeeeeeeeeggs!!"
To a seagull: "KAW KAW M****UUUH EGGS! MMMMMM"


----------



## arachnidsGrip (Feb 10, 2013)

Mm,and I heard that South Korea got New Leaf 3 days ago. :L
I agree with IcarusGamer though,NA will probably get it first.
I think Ireland counts as Europe,so... :I


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 10, 2013)

Takoya said:


> Suck on an egg.



NA has almost always gotten games before EU, I know it is tough, but US is probably going to get it first... EU needs WAY more translating, and EU doesn't even have a name for it yet. They are most certainly getting it after US.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 10, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> NA has almost always gotten games before EU, I know it is tough, but US is probably going to get it first... EU needs WAY more translating, and EU doesn't even have a name for it yet. They are most certainly getting it after US.



No they haven't.
Mario Kart 7: *EU:* Dec 1 - *NA:*Dec 4
Super Mario Bros: *EU:* August 17 - *NA:* August 19
Professor Layton: *EU:* October 26 - *NA:* October 28
New Art Academy/ Lessons For Everyone!: *EU:* July 28 - *NA:* October 1

These are a few examples. Even though it may not be much of a difference,


X_The_Lancer_X said:


> NA has almost always gotten games before EU.


----------



## Sam (Feb 10, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> No they haven't.
> Mario Kart 7: *EU:* Dec 1 - *NA:*Dec 4
> Super Mario Bros: *EU:* August 17 - *NA:* August 19
> Professor Layton: *EU:* October 26 - *NA:* October 28
> ...



So much this. And may I add?

Pok?mon: Black and White Version: *EU* March 4 2011 - *NA* March 6 2011

Just sayin'.


----------



## Username (Feb 10, 2013)

Pfff i don't care who gets it first i just hope it isnt to long away....


----------



## Haihappen (Feb 10, 2013)

arachnidsGrip said:


> Mm,and I heard that South Korea got New Leaf 3 days ago. :L
> I agree with IcarusGamer though,NA will probably get it first.
> I think Ireland counts as Europe,so... :I



I "think" so too... Ireland ist part of the EU since 1973.


----------



## Sora (Feb 10, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> No they haven't.
> Mario Kart 7: *EU:* Dec 1 - *NA:*Dec 4
> Super Mario Bros: *EU:* August 17 - *NA:* August 19
> Professor Layton: *EU:* October 26 - *NA:* October 28
> ...



What you are saying here is actually that NA and EU get the games at the same time. NA always gets its releases on Sundays while EU gets them on Fridays (with exception to Fire Emblem: Awakening and a few others) its Nintendo tradition.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 10, 2013)

Stop it with the NA or Europe debate. Neither country has concrete proof of who's getting it first, and debating about always leads to some kind of flame war! There's no way for either country to know, and whoever gets it first may only get it a couple days earlier.

I'm sorry for mini-modding, but this debate annoys me to no end, because all it has ever been is flame bait.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 10, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> No they haven't.
> Mario Kart 7: *EU:* Dec 1 - *NA:*Dec 4
> Super Mario Bros: *EU:* August 17 - *NA:* August 19
> Professor Layton: *EU:* October 26 - *NA:* October 28
> ...


Thank you for clarifying that I was wrong and posting out of ignorance. I was talking more specifically about animal crossing and I am sorry for causing a misunderstanding. Maybe EU still could get Animal Crossing before, although I am not so sure because they have a lack of a name still and more translating to do. Sorry for causing such an uproar :/


----------



## oath2order (Feb 10, 2013)

I think it's funny that the Europeans say that they're going to get it first and the Americans say they're going to get it first.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 10, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Stop it with the NA or Europe debate. Neither country has concrete proof of who's getting it first, and debating about always leads to some kind of flame war! There's no way for either country to know, and whoever gets it first may only get it a couple days earlier.
> 
> I'm sorry for mini-modding, but this debate annoys me to no end, because all it has ever been is flame bait.


I applaud you!


oath2order said:


> I think it's funny that the Europeans say that they're going to get it first and the Americans say they're going to get it first.


Actually, none of us Europeans are saying that because it is more likely that NA will get it first. If you look at past Animal Crossings, there has been big differences between us and NA. We still haven't got a name yet for a fact.



X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Thank you for clarifying that I was wrong and posting out of ignorance. I was talking more specifically about animal crossing and I am sorry for causing a misunderstanding. Maybe EU still could get Animal Crossing before, although I am not so sure because they have a lack of a name still and more translating to do. Sorry for causing such an uproar :/


It's okay, but NA mainly gets it first anyway. It was not an uproar, just correcting a fact.


Sora said:


> What you are saying here is actually that NA and EU get the games at the same time. NA always gets its releases on Sundays while EU gets them on Fridays (with exception to Fire Emblem: Awakening and a few others) its Nintendo tradition.


Yep.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 10, 2013)

Juicebox said:


> Stop it with the NA or Europe debate. Neither country has concrete proof of who's getting it first, and debating about always leads to some kind of flame war! There's no way for either country to know, and whoever gets it first may only get it a couple days earlier.
> 
> I'm sorry for mini-modding, but this debate annoys me to no end, because all it has ever been is flame bait.



I have to agree with you here, I don't give a flying you know what who gets it first as we've established we all get it the same week anyway and if not they won't be far off! Just calm down and relax! We all want to play yet moaning and crying about it wont bring it out :/ I know I've moaned but still... Debating on who will get it first is getting a bit silly now don't you all think?


----------



## Cinnamoos (Feb 10, 2013)

I hope they release it in March/April. :c
Like most fans I'm starting to get a bit impatient.
; v ; And at some point every day I feel like..
"It'd be really nice to have it in my hands to play right now."


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 10, 2013)

Cinnamoos said:


> I hope the release it in March/April. :c
> Like most fans I'm starting to get a bit impatient.
> ; v ; And at some point every day I feel like..
> "It'd be really nice to have it in my hands to play right now."



Same here. :l


----------



## Fame (Feb 10, 2013)

euughhh im starting to have one of those phases where i just really want the game and dont want to wait anymore
ugh go awaayy


----------



## Roguefae (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm definitely feeling that more and more. If I just knew the *month* I'd be happy.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 10, 2013)

I actually don't know how much of a difference there will be between NA and EU because Nintendo said "Early 2013" for NA, and EU has April-June. The earliest the game will come out by now in NA I think is sometime in April, (giving a safe 1-2 months for the release which is still a bit of a short-notice) and the game can come out in EU in April too. So there might not be a big gap of release from NA to EU (Unless it comes out in April in NA and June for EU for example). Really hoping the EU people don't have to wait 2 months more than NA because it would be really hard to wait THAT much longer and I would feel really bad.  Rooting for a release date in the same month for NA and EU, especially if it is going to be within the next month  (I have no idea how much longer I can go before I run out of videos to watch on youtube which stimulates my extremely bad outbursts about wanting the game to come out)


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 10, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> I actually don't know how much of a difference there will be between NA and EU because Nintendo said "Early 2013" for NA, and EU has April-June. The earliest the game will come out by now in NA I think is sometime in April, (giving a safe 1-2 months for the release which is still a bit of a short-notice) and the game can come out in EU in April too. So there might not be a big gap of release from NA to EU (Unless it comes out in April in NA and June for EU for example). Really hoping the EU people don't have to wait 2 months more than NA because it would be really hard to wait THAT much longer and I would feel really bad.  Rooting for a release date in the same month for NA and EU, especially if it is going to be within the next month  (I have no idea how much longer I can go before I run out of videos to watch on youtube which stimulates my extremely bad outbursts about wanting the game to come out)



The thing is EU has alot of translating to do. But I really do hope they come the same month maybe a few days apart but still.


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 10, 2013)

I was thinking about picking up a copy of Wild World to tide me over until New leafs releases. Is this a good idea? for some odd reason over the past few days I have suddenly grown really impatient, its weird


----------



## Lotus (Feb 10, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> I was thinking about picking up a copy of Wild World to tide me over until New leafs releases. Is this a good idea? for some odd reason over the past few days I have suddenly grown really impatient, its weird



Well, I tried to do that but I failed because New Leaf is different in a good way so we will have to wait FOREVER!!!


----------



## MadamSpringy (Feb 10, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> I was thinking about picking up a copy of Wild World to tide me over until New leafs releases. Is this a good idea? for some odd reason over the past few days I have suddenly grown really impatient, its weird



I started playing Wild World again, and it has definitely taken the edge off of waiting for New Leaf to come out. However I've already reached the point where I'm only starting up the game to do the simple chores, then shutting it down again. It hasn't been able to hold my attention for too long when I know theres a better game on its way, but you might have better luck! 
If you have the spare cash, I say buy it.


----------



## Torotix (Feb 10, 2013)

I was playing wild world for the last few weeks, trying to collect all the items and furniture. Then the other day when I went to visit K.K. slider after finding a bunch of stuff, the game froze and now I'm too scared to turn it back on.


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> I started playing Wild World again, and it has definitely taken the edge off of waiting for New Leaf to come out. However I've already reached the point where I'm only starting up the game to do the simple chores, then shutting it down again. It hasn't been able to hold my attention for too long when I know theres a better game on its way, but you might have better luck!
> If you have the spare cash, I say buy it.



This is exactly me. I borrowed my friend's Wild World game because she wanted me to clean up her town, so it was a win win situation because it could make the wait for New Leaf a little better. While I was into it at first, all I really do now is check stores, dig up fossils, check the money rock, water and plant some flowers and then I turn it off. I would wait for New Leaf since It's coming in a few months and when it does you will forget that your Wild World game even existed.


----------



## ACking (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been playing WW for past week or so. Mainly because it was my favorite portable AC and GC AC was my favorite.


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 10, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> I started playing Wild World again, and it has definitely taken the edge off of waiting for New Leaf to come out. However I've already reached the point where I'm only starting up the game to do the simple chores, then shutting it down again. It hasn't been able to hold my attention for too long when I know theres a better game on its way, but you might have better luck!
> If you have the spare cash, I say buy it.



That's what i'm afraid of. I don't want to pay $20 for wild world and get bored with it a day or two later.


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 11, 2013)

I found there's not much to do in WW. Limited holidays, fishing's a bit tricky to do, not many fossils to dig up, haven't seen that many bugs around and Nook's store can't upgrade to its fullest without another person over wifi visiting and buying something. Also designing something is time consuming with the smaller screen (even with the 3DS XL).
I've already finished my first year of WW and already somewhat bored. Trying to ease the waiting time for NL by playing ACCF, but even that's a bit boring now since I finished my first year of that, too.
It got to a point where I ended up starting up a new town in the GC version, but then got lost in that town. I'm no longer used to the frame skips after walking through acres. Especially since I played WW and CF around 5 years after I quit that version... Was (and still is) hard to backtrack on a favourite game when that happens.


----------



## Wing (Feb 11, 2013)

Dear all...
Please stop arguing about whether America or Europe will get it first... Because I'm sure Australia will get it last.


----------



## Fame (Feb 11, 2013)

wouldnt au get it before eu as they get games on a thursday and eu a friday? idk im still sure we're getting it last


----------



## Torotix (Feb 11, 2013)

Yeah Australia usually still gets it before Europe lately, only a day, or the same day, but still


----------



## chronic (Feb 11, 2013)

Nintendo has to announce SOMETHING before March. Otherwise who knows when the game is coming out. They say "Early 2013" but really if it ends up coming out in May then that is basically June which is halfway through the year. I really feel like they are going to release some info this month. If they don't then I'm going to basically collapse onto the floor crying with my empty 3DS


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 11, 2013)

Man it's taken so long for this game to come out that I've gone from heavy buzz to barely paying attention and now the buzz is coming back! AGAIN! Nintendo! You've had it out for so long I've started on my like... third crest of 'omg animal crossing!' in my waves of fandom. That's not a healthy thing to do to me, Nintendo. @_@

I'm _hoping_ they announce it really soon. It's bad enough that by the time it's released I'm probably going to finally have my first job and wont get to play as much. Having to wait on it is starting to affect my brain.


----------



## chronic (Feb 11, 2013)

Ha, I know what you mean. I was excited back in 2010 and then I forgot all about it until what, august 2011. Then I forgot about it almost completely  until last December when I was SURE that it was released already. When I discovered that it wasn't even out I was like "lol no, this can't be real life"

And when I found out that it did not have even a release date I just collapsed. My brain basically gave me an error screen and I was on the floor, mouth agape. I guess you could say I'm a little dramatic, but this is Animal Crossing we're talking about. This game will replace food when it's released


----------



## Bambi (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm hoping for this month but not expecting anything.

I have stopped watching gameplay videos (gotta leave something to the imagination)

I have gone through my phases of denial and anger and now I am at the acceptance phase ^_^


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 11, 2013)

Brainy said:


> Nintendo has to announce SOMETHING before March. Otherwise who knows when the game is coming out. They say "Early 2013" but really if it ends up coming out in May then that is basically June which is halfway through the year. I really feel like they are going to release some info this month. If they don't then I'm going to basically collapse onto the floor crying with my empty 3DS


That's what I am hoping for, something this month, hopefully a release in march or April. I hope they don't push back their "Early 2013" to Mid 2013. That would really suck, there's no way I could wait till May or June.


----------



## dj_mask (Feb 11, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> That's what I am hoping for, something this month, hopefully a release in march or April. I hope they don't push back their "Early 2013" to Mid 2013. That would really suck, there's no way I could wait till May or June.



Agreed. I would lose my sanity if it came out that late.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 11, 2013)

dj_mask said:


> Agreed. I would lose my sanity if it came out that late.



You MAY have to lose your sanity lol. Along with a ton of others. By the time the game comes out we will all probably be insane. I think some of us are there already ^_~


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 11, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> That's what I am hoping for, something this month, hopefully a release in march or April. I hope they don't push back their "Early 2013" to Mid 2013. That would really suck, there's no way I could wait till May or June.



If the game is still in the localization process then that mid 2013 date could be a unfortunate reality


----------



## RisingSun (Feb 11, 2013)

NanoStar said:


> If the game is still in the localization process then that mid 2013 date could be a unfortunate reality



I don't think it is localization anymore.  More likely it is in production and we will be given a release date soon....i hope


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 11, 2013)

dj_mask said:


> Agreed. I would lose my sanity if it came out that late.



It would be stupid if they released it that late because they would lose half their sales. People would loose faith, and get interested in something else, or refuse to get it because of their anger at Nintendo. At the latest it should be April because if it is any later people are going to lose interest. They might be waiting for a good time to release it, and for things to plateau in Japan, and use the sales as a marketing bump. "Best-Seller in Japan!" ect. They also are having stock issues apparently with the game so they are probably waiting to recover from the shortage. I believe they have the game already done, if not, close to done for English translations. Just waiting for the optimal release date. (Which I hope they think April at the latest is good for them! Most people want it NOW!!!!!!)




RisingSun said:


> I don't think it is localization anymore.  More likely it is in production and we will be given a release date soon....i hope


 That's what I was trying to get at and what I have been thinking lately. I have had a feeling that they will announce their next direct sometime in the next couple weeks and announce the date for NA and possibly EU in that Nintendo direct. Hopefully I'm right but there is always a great possibility of those sorts of "gut feelings" being wrong. Idk, I just hope it's announced this month. It would make sense, a month or two for hype, then the release. Hopefully that is how it goes, which would give NA a March-April release which would be the most sensible.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 11, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I'm hoping for this month but not expecting anything.
> 
> I have stopped watching gameplay videos (gotta leave something to the imagination)
> 
> I have gone through my phases of denial and anger and now I am at the acceptance phase ^_^



I love watching the bitblock not only do I have a HUGE crush on Josh OMG <3 hehe but it is spoiling it for me now


----------



## Bambi (Feb 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I love watching the bitblock not only do I have a HUGE crush on Josh OMG <3 hehe but it is spoiling it for me now



I love mayor Joshy  He's fun to watch! Same with LinandKo. I watched them obsessively but recently stopped. Just don't want to know anymore without seeing it for myself.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 11, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I love mayor Joshy  He's fun to watch! Same with LinandKo. I watched them obsessively but recently stopped. Just don't want to know anymore without seeing it for myself.



I swear I'm just gonna live in his town in my dreams^.^ hehe and I do like them too! But it's just ruining things now :-/


----------



## MadamSpringy (Feb 11, 2013)

I used to watch LinandKo obsessively, but they usually cover special events and such, instead of just a video journal that covers what's happened over a week, like how Josh does. And I don't want to spoil everything for myself, so now I only watch Mayor Joshy. c:


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 11, 2013)

MadamSpringy said:


> I used to watch LinandKo obsessively, but they usually cover special events and such, instead of just a video journal that covers what's happened over a week, like how Josh does. And I don't want to spoil everything for myself, so now I only watch Mayor Joshy. c:



The videos stimulate my excitement for this game, and it also makes me more excited at the same time because it brings up thoughts like "What am I going to do with MY town" and such. I have watched all of linandkos vids and am now working on mayor Joshys vids. He is REALLY funny sometimes LOLOLOL


----------



## Bambi (Feb 11, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> He is REALLY funny sometimes LOLOLOL



Agreed! I love his commentary 

Kohei is quite hilarious too with his "oooos and ahhhhs" ^.^

Lindsey is just adorable.


----------



## Lauren (Feb 11, 2013)

I just have so much love for Josh <3 my boyfriend would kill me for saying this!


----------



## Pickles (Feb 11, 2013)

I just watch them from time to time if I want to see something unusual I've heard about, but YES, I agree! They're both so darn adorable!  I love their videos! lol They have great voices! 



Bambi said:


> Agreed! I love his commentary
> 
> Kohei is quite hilarious too with his "oooos and ahhhhs" ^.^
> 
> Lindsey is just adorable.


----------



## MadamSpringy (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree, Lindsey and Kohei are wonderful commentators. They're so cute!
And Josh's humor is amazing. <3

Speaking of, time to go watch Mayor Joshy's latest video!


----------



## ACking (Feb 11, 2013)

I tried to watch Josh but its not like LinandKo................ They're amazing.


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just have so much love for Josh <3 my boyfriend would kill me for saying this!



I agree hehe I have the biggest crush on Josh too, he is definitely more entertaining but I love that Lin and Ko provide us with all of this information and translations for us, it's really helpful. Also Kohei is hilarious sometimes too.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 11, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Agreed! I love his commentary
> 
> Kohei is quite hilarious too with his "oooos and ahhhhs" ^.^



yeah, I am pretty sure that is because since he was raised in Japan (Lindsey I believe was born in NY in US) he doesn't speak English very well, so he most of the time says Ohhhhh and Ahhhhh or Yeah ect. I think it is that he understands English better than he can speak it. But I give them both credit for learning such a new language and bringing such amazing videos to us. Have you seen any of their personal videos where they feature their life in Japan and what they do there, including some cultural things too? It is really interesting to see how it is there in Japan  I finished their little series (The longest vid is 7 or so minutes) at episode 19. Hoping for their next video to come out. I recommend those vids its really interesting.


----------



## Bambi (Feb 11, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> yeah, I am pretty sure that is because since he was raised in Japan (Lindsey I believe was born in NY in US) he doesn't speak English very well, so he most of the time says Ohhhhh and Ahhhhh or Yeah ect. I think it is that he understands English better than he can speak it. But I give them both credit for learning such a new language and bringing such amazing videos to us. Have you seen any of their personal videos where they feature their life in Japan and what they do there, including some cultural things too? It is really interesting to see how it is there in Japan  I finished their little series (The longest vid is 7 or so minutes) at episode 19. Hoping for their next video to come out. I recommend those vids its really interesting.



I love their vlog videos  Japan seems like an amazing place to live!


----------



## Torotix (Feb 11, 2013)

I think Kohei can speak English alright, but according to Lindsey, she usually prepares notes and things about what she's going to talk about, but Ko usually wings it, that's probably why his commentary isn't as extensive as Lin's


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 11, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I love their vlog videos  Japan seems like an amazing place to live!


linandko's videos have made me really interested in Japanese culture, I think it would be cool to know Japanese language, but I really don't know how to go about learning it, and it just seems so complicated that it overwhelms me and I don't want to see the characters anymore lol. But I think it would be cool to take a trip to Japan sometime. I really don't plan to but just saying, it would be cool.

This thread has been really active today, since 6:49 (EST) the posts have been less than 7 minutes apart! It was like that right after school too. there seems to be a spike of posts right after people start getting home after school or whatever their situation might be.

--Edit-- Guess I jinxed it lol

I ran out of a series for new leaf to watch... Awww.... hopefully mayor joshy releases a new update soon, its been a week


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 11, 2013)

I love Mayor Joshy's videos. Whenever I lose hope for the game I always go to those videos to perk me up again. I'll watch and rewatch them all just to get my hype back.
I didn't really get into Lin and Ko's LP, though. Didn't seem all that humourous to me despite the detailed information. I can understand the lack of Ko's talking as well, but at the same time I'm not really into the co-op LPs to begin with...
I gave up on that one at that point and will only continue to watch Mayor Joshy instead...


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just have so much love for Josh <3 my boyfriend would kill me for saying this!



I love Mayor Joshy too♥


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 11, 2013)

Lauren said:


> I just have so much love for Josh <3 my boyfriend would kill me for saying this!



I love Mayor Joshy too!♥





MistyWater said:


> I love Mayor Joshy's videos. Whenever I lose hope for the game I always go to those videos to perk me up again. I'll watch and rewatch them all just to get my hype back.
> I didn't really get into Lin and Ko's LP, though. Didn't seem all that humourous to me despite the detailed information. I can understand the lack of Ko's talking as well, but at the same time I'm not really into the co-op LPs to begin with...
> I gave up on that one at that point and will only continue to watch Mayor Joshy instead...



Would you consider ZedmeX a good Lper??


----------



## taygo (Feb 12, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> I love Mayor Joshy too♥



I wish I could play nl and have him explain what I am doing lol.


----------



## taygo (Feb 12, 2013)

You guys need to see his newest video!


----------



## Wing (Feb 12, 2013)

Anyways.... I'M FULLY PREPARED FOR AC:NL!!!!


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 12, 2013)

IcarusGamer said:


> Would you consider ZedmeX a good Lper??


I've watched a lot of LPs on Youtube over the past year or so and have seen a lot of usernames, but never came across that one before. You sure he/she exists?


----------



## aikatears (Feb 12, 2013)

MistyWater said:


> I've watched a lot of LPs on Youtube over the past year or so and have seen a lot of usernames, but never came across that one before. You sure he/she exists?



http://www.twitch.tv/zedamex and has a channel on youtube.


----------



## MistyWater (Feb 12, 2013)

aikatears said:


> http://www.twitch.tv/zedamex and has a channel on youtube.


Uh huh... Now I remember... I only saw the intro to this guy's series.
The reason why I didn't follow through at the time was because I didn't want the game to be spoiled before I got the chance to play it for myself... I thought the game was going to come out in the US sooner which is why I didn't bother watching this one. And thus closed the window.
About a week later I found information about when the game was going to be released in the US, being curious. Disappointed at what I saw I figured I'd better just watch the LP to pass the time by. So I tried to do a search for this LP, but found WiiFolderJosh instead. After a while the name Zedamex completely slipped my mind. 
That's pretty much what happened... I feel like an idiot now... 
I'm going to catch myself up on his videos starting tomorrow! Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Torotix (Feb 12, 2013)

He always streams around the same time each day, so if you look at what time the other streams started, you should have an idea of when his streams will be on.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 12, 2013)

Umm... we have gone off topic for A LOT of posts.... This is the predictions for the release date... any one have any new predictions and their reason? I guess it is because there was another thread made that includes predictions for release date and why. but I guess you can keep this one going.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 13, 2013)

I predict that Nintendo will announce the release date tomorrow. They have to!


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 13, 2013)

JezDayy said:


> I predict that Nintendo will announce the release date tomorrow. They have to!



Is there some reason for this? LOL or are you just being optimistic?


----------



## Sam (Feb 13, 2013)

No, it's because of the Nintendo Direct!!


----------



## Hamusuta (Feb 13, 2013)

Well hopefully tomorrow...


----------



## XTheLancerX (Feb 13, 2013)

http://www.nintendo.com/nintendo-direct/ THEY NEED TO UNCOVER THE RELEASE DATE FOR NA AND US TOMORROW OR I WILL GO INSANE


----------



## amped4jr88 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sam said:


> No, it's because of the Nintendo Direct!!



AH!!! OMG, I totally didn't see that when I wrote that. Im soooo excited but trying not to get my hopes up either


----------



## ACking (Feb 13, 2013)

My hopes are getting too high. ('.'


----------



## Jamie (Feb 13, 2013)

Probably too late for all of us. Prepare to be either super excited tomorrow, or mega bummed.


----------



## Sora (Feb 14, 2013)

Super excited it is! I mean they know we know everything about the game! I mean only true Nintendo fans actually know what Nintendo direct is so the chances are high. They know its time to spill because their post-march schedule looks not as great as it should. That's what you get for releasing all the games so early Nintendo!


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 14, 2013)

Don't need to be predicting the release date anymore, IT'S HERE!!  JUNE 9TH FOR NA sadly, ... EU sorry you get it on the 14th of June. But I'm very excited and hope they won't cancel this date like the others.


----------



## Justin (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, I'm gonna close this now. If you want to discuss the announced release date, please do so in the stickied thread. Thanks.


----------

